# Apple Watch - news, reviews, opinions & speculations!



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

Tomorrow's full launch of the Apple Watch is going to be interesting.

There's some healthy scepticism about smart watches, from all quarters.

Scepticism about utility. Are they really that useful? And from a different and opposing angle, it's not about utility, it's about jewellery, and any smart watch not matching up to the aesthetics of an Omega or Rolex or whatever.

I can see both arguments as valid.

But either way I expect there's going to be _no end_ of "outrage" about pricing. I put that in quotes because the outrage will be from people who, like me, would no more buy a $5000 first class flight than they would buy a $20000 Rolex. They won't even perhaps have an iPhone, so couldn't even buy an $350 entry level Apple Watch, but they will be _outraged_. I reckon 500 posts to the Guardian within 24 hours. *sigh*.

So, to get the *outrage* started ahead of time, here's John Gruber's predictions. Having read his thinking so far - the price of Gold, Apple's usual margins, the price of premium watches, I think he might be nearer than a lot of the other speculation...

_Here are my final guesses (38mm/42mm):
_


_

Apple Watch Sport (all colors, with Sport Band): $349/399

Apple Watch, steel, Sport Band: $749/799

Apple Watch, steel, Classic Buckle: $849/899

Apple Watch, steel, Milanese Loop: $949/999

Apple Watch, steel, Modern Buckle (38mm only): $1199

Apple Watch, steel, Leather Loop (42mm only): $1299

Apple Watch, steel, Link Bracelet: $1499/1599

Apple Watch, space black steel, Link Bracelet: $1899/1999

Apple Watch Edition, Sport Band: $7499/7999

Apple Watch Edition, Modern Buckle (38mm only): $9999

Apple Watch Edition, Classic Buckle (42mm only): $10,999
_
_And purely based on my own speculation — the following configurations have not been announced, have not even been rumored, and have not been suggested to me by any sort of sources:

_


_

Apple Watch Edition, Gold Milanese Loop: $14,999/$16,999

Apple Watch Edition, Gold Link Bracelet: $17,999/$19,999
_

For anyone curious, wanting a preamble to today's launch, his piece his here:

http://daringfireball.net/2015/03/apple_watch_prelude

I'm still not convinced about smart watches, but Apple have been dismissed in the past. 

The phone was some kind of gimmick - inferior to a Palm, a Nokia, or a RIM device. The N96 was 3G and had a GPS! The tablet was no substitute for a netbook, the iPad was "not even" compatible with Windows!

Will history repeat itself?

One way or another, the next six months is going to be a telling time for watches. [sorry ].


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

I've got every confidence that smart watches will find a fairly big niche and become really useful gadgets for some people, but until there's a wonder battery installed capable of providing power for weeks rather than hours, I'm out.  

I can't bear reading that Gruber bloke.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2015)

paolo said:


> $19,999


Is that a typo?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Is that a typo?


No, it's the price for exceptionally stupid Apple fanboys who want a 'premium' watch that will conk out after a day and be outdated and superseded within 6 months.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> No, it's the price for exceptionally stupid Apple fanboys who want a 'premium' watch that will conk out after a day and be outdated and superseded within 6 months.


it's properly mental


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

The *outrage* has begun.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I've got every confidence that smart watches will find a fairly big niche and become really useful gadgets for some people



Quantify. 10% of smartphone owners? 1%? 50%?

I think it's 5% best case.


----------



## xenon (Mar 9, 2015)

Albeit I am not the target audience. But I just don't understand why people would want a smart watch. Apart from niche cases. Google Glass makes more sense as a genuinely interesting platform. All those health apps and the like. Who apart from a few fanatics all those with medical conditions, gives a shit about their pulse rate etc. there already products that monitor that anyway.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

xenon said:


> Albeit I am not the target audience. But I just don't understand why people would want a smart watch. Apart from niche cases. Google Glass makes more sense as a genuinely interesting platform. All those health apps and the like. Who apart from a few fanatics all those with medical conditions, gives a shit about their pulse rate etc. there already products that monitor that anyway.



With you on that. I'm not convinced that medical monitoring (or indeed social messaging) is a compelling feature.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2015)

paolo said:


> The *outrage* has begun.


I'd day it was more perplexity, but I knew as soon as I'd pressed send I'd be classed as outraged


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I'd day it was more perplexity, but I knew as soon as I'd pressed send I'd be classed as outraged



Perplexed is fair.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

It's an unknown territory. You can't buy a "premium" (super rich statement) smartwatch today. Who knows if there's a market for them. In a few weeks, Apple will be hoping there will be.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 9, 2015)

They're talking about this now on Bloomberg and the presenter's making predictions, about the battery life she just said  " ...it may be able to last a whole day...".

A _whole_ day! Not a quarter, not even a half, but a whole day! Will wonders never cease....


----------



## emanymton (Mar 9, 2015)

A spent £6 on a watch from Argos over a year ago. The battery hasn't run out yet.


----------



## pesh (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I've got every confidence that smart watches will find a fairly big niche and become really useful gadgets for some people


you said that about Glass…

personally i think smart watches are going to be the next Glass, lots of column inches in all the tech blogs, a few rabid early adopters saying they're amazing and how did we ever cope without them while the rest of the population goes meh and carries on without them.


----------



## Supine (Mar 9, 2015)

emanymton said:


> A spent £6 on a watch from Argos over a year ago. The battery hasn't run out yet.



But it's not an iWatch


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

pesh said:


> you said that about Glass…
> 
> personally i think smart watches are going to be the next Glass, lots of column inches in all the tech blogs, a few rabid early adopters saying they're amazing and how did we ever cope without them while the rest of the population goes meh and carries on without them.


I didn't actually, but Glass and Glass-like technologies are absolutely going to find a niche.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

paolo said:


> It's an unknown territory. You can't buy a "premium" (super rich statement) smartwatch today. Who knows if there's a market for them. In a few weeks, Apple will be hoping there will be.


People will buy them, and the smartwatch sector will grow, but anyone shelling out $20k for a first generation watch that can't even last a day clearly has more money than sense.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

paolo said:


> Quantify. 10% of smartphone owners? 1%? 50%?
> 
> I think it's 5% best case.


If they fix the battery life and clunkiness issue and the price comes down then I could see people replacing a lot of 'ordinary' watches in a similar manner that people moved up from dumbphones to smartphones.  They're not as 'essential' as phones though, so you can't really lump them together.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> If they fix the battery life and clunkiness issue and the price comes down then I could see people replacing a lot of 'ordinary' watches in a similar manner that people moved up from dumbphones to smartphones.  They're not as 'essential' as phones though, so you can't really lump them together.


Thing is, there aren't a "lot" of ordinary watches out there anyway. Smart phones didn't just replace feature phones - they replaced watches, too.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Thing is, there aren't a "lot" of ordinary watches out there anyway. Smart phones didn't just replace feature phones - they replaced watches, too.


There's still an awful lot of people with smartphones wearing watches.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> There's still an awful lot of people with smartphones wearing watches.


Yep, I'm one. And I'm sat next to another right now 

To be honest, we've been over this loads before so I'll stop now before we waste each others time again!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

I love watches, me. I love technology too, and I love the idea of having alerts, directions and updates coming through on my watch. But a watch that can only last one day is a comedy watch!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2015)

Well that was boring. Still not convinced by smart watches...and seriously who the hell wants a gold laptop??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh yeah starting at $10,000 is something amusingly different to hear about a new piece of consumer tech...!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

18 hours battery life, esp for a phone that costs $10000.

Waste of space. Needs new battery technology. Phone is a better device.


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2015)

Pebble have the right idea. Amazed that no-one else is using e-paper. Can't see the Apple Watch being anything other than a niche. Battery life is king for this sector and Pebble seems to be the only wearable to realise so far.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

Still don't want a watch. I just don't see pulling a phone out of my pocket as a chore. Until they can show it doing things that a phone can't (as happened with the iPad for example) I just can't see the point.

The new MacBook however... That's a rather beautiful thing.


(In black, the gold one is comically awful)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Still don't want a watch. I just don't see pulling a phone out of my pocket as a chore. Until they can show it doing things that a phone can't (as happened with the iPad for example) I just can't see the point.
> 
> The new MacBook however... That's a rather beautiful thing.
> 
> ...



The black one is nice but doesn't it seem a little weak specs wise?

Anyway back on topic, Mashable has this handy comparison:

http://mashable.com/2015/03/09/appl...le-time-gear-s/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## grubby local (Mar 9, 2015)

Depending where you are in the world having a flashy watch of whatever variety can be a really stupid move. Having one that also tells potential chancers that you also have an iphone in your pocket guaranteed is very stupid.

Some of the blurb is just plain sad. "an expression of your personal taste", "you can interact with your friends in new spontaenious ways - like sending them your heartbeat". fuck off.

The new macbook retains the awful glare screen which is a deal-breaker for me. I don't want to look at my reflection when I'm looking at the screen. And there are no bigger screen size options. So no. 

They also make the massive assumption that you can be online wherever you are which as anyone who lives in the real world knows is untrue. Fatal error of a huge amount of the industry there.

Apple have lost it. I'll stick with their old gear. gx


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Sending someone a heartbeat. Grow up, Apple.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2015)

I was given my watch as a gift years ago, it has neither batteries nor a winder but it is still going strong. What does it do? it looks good and it tells the time!


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2015)

Most upvoted comment on the Guardian live coverage:

"I've come here to complain that this doesn't interest me."

*chortle*


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

The Internet is not impressed:


> Actress Anna Kendrick on Twitter: "We should be thanking Apple for launching the $10,000 'Apple Watch' as the new gold-standard in douchebag detection."
> 
> Economist Joseph Brusuelas on Twitter: The Apple watch has the feel of Steve Jobs' Lisa [computer]. It's ill conceived, ill considered & likely to go the way of Google Glass.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31805655


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

There's a video of it in action here. It really does look as shit as most of the other ones, except most aren't priced as insanely as this thing. 

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/9/8173805/apple-watch-hands-on


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 9, 2015)

just think of all those dumb fanboys hanging outside apple stores tweeting on their latest iphone and ipads in the count down to the first sell date of these watches...


*ahem*  criminals


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

They've got *38* different models for sale. Insane.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

grubby local said:


> They also make the massive assumption that you can be online wherever you are which as anyone who lives in the real world knows is untrue. Fatal error of a huge amount of the industry there.
> 
> Apple have lost it. I'll stick with their old gear. gx


People said similar things about the lack of a floppy drive in the original iMac, then said the same when they ditched optical drives.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The black one is nice but doesn't it seem a little weak specs wise?


Not really. If you want to edit 4K video it's not for you. If you want an ultra portable machine for doing your office work on the go it's perfect.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Apple's new MacBook cable costs as much as a Verizon Moto G



> Today at its "Spring Forward" event, Apple unveiled its most magical notebook yet, the new MacBook. It's ridiculously thin and light, sporting a retina display and a new pressure-sensitive touchpad. And it's also got just one port for charging and connecting other stuff — a new reversible USB-C connector.
> 
> The only problem? You'll need an adapter to connect your existing stuff — think regular USB gadgets, Thunderbolt accessories, SD cards, etc. — and according to Apple's store listing it's not included in the box. The company will, however, sell you an adapter. There are two versions — one with HDMI, the other with VGA — and both retail for $79.
> 
> Also selling for around $80 is the Verizon prepaid Moto G.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Apple's new MacBook cable costs as much as a Verizon Moto G


So what?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So what?


$80 just to connect *anything* useful unless you're living the full cloud dream.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't want a watch either.  Getting my phone out of the pocket is an action I don't think needs a gadget to solve.  My phone lasts longer and is less fiddly watching a video of someone using it. 

The move to big screens on phones was born out of making full web pages less fiddly to use so why make something with a tiny screen where the main word in designing the UI will be compromise.  

At those prices I doubt very much Tim Cook will ever be standing up in another product announcement telling us how many they have sold.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> $80 just to connect *anything* useful unless you're living the full cloud dream.


*shrugs*

You don't buy Apple gear expecting it to be cheap. Especially first model stuff. Look back to the first Air - it was underpowered and expensive but set the template for where laptops were going. This will be the same.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> *shrugs*
> 
> You don't buy Apple gear expecting it to be cheap. Especially first model stuff. Look back to the first Air - it was underpowered and expensive but set the template for where laptops were going. This will be the same.


Thunderbolt has hardly set the template for all other laptops.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So what?


Why bother questioning, this place is an Apple free zone - a huge disappointment for those of us interested in any real debate.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2015)

I haven't worn a watch since I was about eight and had one that did the Knight Rider tune. No idea why I'd want to piss around charging another Apple device that does the same as the phone does. Or rather, less than the phone does but what my phone already does.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 9, 2015)

Got mine already.....


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> $80 just to connect *anything* useful unless you're living the full cloud dream.



Its not a cable, its an adaptor to connect your USB port to a HDMI or VGA monitor and those adaptors have an arm cortex computer in them to do err, something. There wasn't a clear consensus on what they actually did last time I looked but in this case I suspect its a graphics card.   Not a common function, USB to HDMI.

The other connections like keyboards and mice can be via a normal USB hub.  USB 3.1 is totally compatible with every USB device out there. Just need a simple converter from 3.1 to the standard connector.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 9, 2015)

I might be tempted if they serve as extra battery life for the phone. In fact, they should do that primarily.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Its not a cable, its an adaptor and those adaptors have an arm cortex computer in them to do err, something. There wasn't a clear consensus on what they actually did last time I looked.


They probably ensured that only Apple-licensed expensive adaptors would work ;


----------



## weltweit (Mar 9, 2015)

Well I can say now that I will not be buying an iWatch. I am quite happy with the watch I have and don't feel the need for any more wearable technology. It interests me, in a purely academic way, what the Swiss watch industry will do in response, if they feel the need to respond, and I also wonder if the whole project will be a success, just because Apple have done it does not mean it will be a commercial success, most new products do fail, and perhaps Apple is due a failure about now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Thunderbolt has hardly set the template for all other laptops.


Yep. Of all the aspects of the Air, that's the one you focus on. Slow handclap.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> They probably ensured that only Apple-licensed expensive adaptors would work ;



I updated my post as on reflection I realised that USB to a monitor isn't a common thing to do.  PC's generally have a monitor out.  But USB 3.1 is so fast that its possible.  Not sure I would do it but Apple have a track record of removing things and being right.  I think this case might be a step too far.

People like to use their laptops to demo things on other people's displays.  Having to bring expensive connectors is going to cause people issues.   The last iterations of these type dongles brought some ire from users for being shit too.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 9, 2015)

One aspect I found interesting was the 'open source' health monitoring apps, curious as this might prove to be a massive non-profit stream.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I updated my post as on reflection I realised that USB to a monitor isn't a common thing to do.  PC's generally have a monitor out.  But USB 3.1 is so fast that its possible.  Not sure I would do it but Apple have a track record of removing things and being right.  I think this case might be a step too far.
> 
> People like to use their laptops to demo things on other people's displays.  Having to bring expensive connectors is going to cause people issues.   The last iterations of these type dongles brought some ire from users for being shit too.


You can get an Apple TV for about the same price as the adapter, just Airplay to one


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

You can and in my current job, they have that very thing.  Can't imagine anyone would take an Apple TV over a cable though.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's one of those things I really like the idea of, but I know I'd never use. Like a running machine.

I've already got two,really nice g shocks, and never wear either


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 9, 2015)

I've owned one and it was a nice addition to my life. I will replace mine when one that i like the look of a bit more turns up at a sensible price point. No LG/Apple, £300+ is not a sensible price point.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Thirty eight versions and the watch comes with its own bloatware. Are they turning into Samsung? 
Apple's new Watch app is mandatory — and iPhone users aren't happy


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2015)

The Verge asked a posh watch website to comment and he is comparing hand made with machine made at all the price point.  From the article there is a guy in Switzerland that makes 12 watches a year for 100k each.  

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/9/8176049/apple-watch-edition-vs-rolex-benjamin-clymer-interview

But in the article I just see snobbery.	

The Apple watch is probably humankind's most complex watch.  It might not be hand made but hand made watches are not complicated things.  The Apple watch is the cumulation of 50 years of work from the invention of the LED, cpu's, liquid crystal and thin film transistors, clean room technology, through some amazing physics and chemical engineering, battery technology, silicon technology through industrial design and tooling.  Tens of thousands of some of the brightests people in their respective fields advancing human knowledge.  

Over one guy up a mountain.  

Yet somehow that guy up a mountain seems to get more prestige than all those people that made all those advances.  I don't share that view.  It goes into the Audiophile arena for me.

The Apple watch cannot be made by hand. But it can be bought by anyone who has 350 quid for a watch. 

Rather more than 200 people who have 100k spare to spend on a watch with a potential 12 year wait.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> The Apple watch cannot be made by hand. But it can be bought by anyone who has 350 quid for a watch.
> .


Isn't that the point; the mechanics are the same in the base model as the $10,000 model?

Personally, I wouldn't advice anyone buying until the next upgrade.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> Isn't that the point; the mechanics are the same in the base model as the $10,000 model?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't advice anyone buying until the next upgrade.



My point was that for these things, its not the mechanics that make it stand out.  So the comparison is a dead one and really just a snobbery about manufacturing over hand made. 

We manufacture because something's can only be produced this way. Yet we say the finely hand made item is better. 

Why?

I would advise people to buy a phone. Better in just about every comparison you might want to make bar the size.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a bit disappointed with Apple, not because I was terribly interested in buying their watch, but because in the past they've led the field & set the benchmark for so many technologies. That spurred on competitors to produce comparable alternatives, and irrespective of whether one is an Apple fan or not, that kind of competition tends to broaden the field & stimulate innovation (even if much of it is, arguably, to an extent imitation). I can't really see many competitors feeling the need to up their game in order to out-Apple Apple on this one though...


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuck the Apple watch, Have a Qing dynasty abacus ring circa 1600's.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently the new MacBook no longer has a light up Apple logo on the lid, editor will be pleased


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Apparently the new MacBook no longer has a light up Apple logo on the lid, editor will be pleased


Oh noes! How will they be able to tell the world that they're thinking differently now?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with Apple, not because I was terribly interested in buying their watch, but because in the past they've led the field & set the benchmark for so many technologies. That spurred on competitors to produce comparable alternatives, and irrespective of whether one is an Apple fan or not, that kind of competition tends to broaden the field & stimulate innovation (even if much of it is, arguably, to an extent imitation). I can't really see many competitors feeling the need to up their game in order to out-Apple Apple on this one though...


Some of the existing smartwatches are already arguably every bit as technologically advanced as Apple's thing.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 10, 2015)

I went into the Café Nero in Oxford Road, Manchester last week and there were 9 macbooks in use.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Some of the existing smartwatches are already arguably every bit as technologically advanced as Apple's thing.


That's what I find a bit disappointing - for better or worse, Apple have a pretty good history of raising the bar, thus forcing the other tech titans to try to match them. Particularly on the hardware front - I remember being very impressed when the iPod nano first came out, it just felt light years ahead of the clunky competition. At the time, to me at least, it felt like Apple had become the new Sony - making the sexiest shiny bits of kit, in much the same way Sony used to back in the 80's & 90's. Yet their new watch is just another overly chunky, rather gaudy looking slab of metal. I can't help but wonder whether things would be different if Steve Jobs was still at the helm. I could see him being the sort who would never have approved a design that wasn't world beating. It's only their first gen smart watch, so I'll cut them a little slack, but I do hope the next version is noted for its technology & design, rather than silly, overpriced bling!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> They've got *38* different models for sale. Insane.


It's a fashion accessory as well as a computer.

I'm personally unconvinced by the whole concept of a smart watch, and there's no realistic way of even making a decent one without a revolution in battery tech, but I would always expect a wide variety of finishes. For example, the Swatch Original comes in 90 different styles.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> For example, the Swatch Original comes in 90 different styles.


But the Swatch is mass produced and cheap as fuck.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> But the Swatch is mass produced and cheap as fuck.


The price doesn't matter. It's just that the finish variety seems a strange thing to criticise, when fashion is so important in the watch market.  Go to any watch company's website and you'll see loads of superficially similar models, just with different materials and colours.

http://www.raymond-weil.com/en/mens-watches/watch-finder/
http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/find-a-watch/#filters=gender_gendermens

etc etc


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The price doesn't matter. It's just that the finish variety seems a strange thing to criticise, when fashion is so important in the watch market.  Go to any watch company's website and you'll see loads of superficially similar models, just with different materials and colours.
> 
> http://www.raymond-weil.com/en/mens-watches/watch-finder/
> http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/find-a-watch/#filters=gender_gendermens
> ...


But they're watches built to last a lifetime and quite possibly handed down to the next generation. This is a tech gadget that will almost certainly be obsolete within a few years. That's the difference.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> But they're watches built to last a lifetime and quite possibly handed down to the next generation. This is a tech gadget that will almost certainly be obsolete within a few years. That's the difference.


Ok, how about Beats headphones? Available in a handful of shapes and a dozen colours. Expensive, fashionable, not going to last anywhere near a lifetime.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Ok, how about Beats headphones? Available in a handful of shapes and a dozen colours. Expensive, fashionable, not going to last anywhere near a lifetime.


Again, completely different. if you're a pro DJ then it's reasonable that you may need to invest in extremely good headphones - and there's no reason why a pair can't last 10 years or more. Crucially, they haven't got built-in obsolescence like the Apple Watch, they're not burdened with an extremely limited battery life and the prices don't go anywhere near as high as Apple's preposterous high end.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 10, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> Fuck the Apple watch, Have a Qing dynasty abacus ring circa 1600's.


The battery life on that beats the iWatch hands down!


----------



## pesh (Mar 10, 2015)

Also Beats are shite.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I'll buy one when it's "thinner, lighter, better"™.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> The Apple watch is probably humankind's most complex watch.


Its one of the most complex but the most complex is hard to justify. Appl have sometimes lead on hardware but unless I've missed it there's nothing that special here. The quality of execution is a related but slightly separate topic.


----------



## gabi (Mar 10, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> I went into the Café Nero in Oxford Road, Manchester last week and there were 9 macbooks in use.



You should see Kaff in Brixton on a weekday afternoon. I confess I'm one of the offenders but it's quite hilarious. Beards, difficult glasses, fixies parked up inside and millions of Apple logos. Was quite a shock to the system on my arrival back in town. They do have good coffee though and cheap booze, which is how i justify adding to the glowing Apple count.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

pesh said:


> Also Beats are shite.


That too, but still actually more useful than a watch that can conk out in as quickly as 3.5 hours use, thus making it literally useless.


----------



## gabi (Mar 10, 2015)

Quite smart removing the glowing Apple logo really. Hipsters will be worried they're going to look out-dated if they have one and so be forced to buy the new one.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

gabi said:


> You should see Kaff in Brixton on a weekday afternoon. I confess I'm one of the offenders but it's quite hilarious. Beards, difficult glasses, fixies parked up inside and millions of Apple logos. Was quite a shock to the system on my arrival back in town. They do have good coffee though and cheap booze, which is how i justify adding to the glowing Apple count.


You are of course exaggerating wildly there, but the glowing Borg logo is indeed a notable presence. But not for me.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

gabi said:


> Quite smart removing the glowing Apple logo really. Hipsters will be worried they're going to look out-dated if they have one and so be forced to buy the new one.


*invests in stocks of logo covering material.


----------



## gabi (Mar 10, 2015)

Er no, I'm in there most days editor. I'm sure you have noticed that every table has a macbook on it.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

gabi said:


> Er no, I'm in there most days editor. I'm sure you have noticed that every table has a macbook on it.


I'm there most days too and have been going for years. I can't say I've noticed piles of "fixies parked up inside" neither is the beard and "difficult glasses" count anywhere near as omnipresent as you are suggesting. But you know that anyway, so I'll leave you to your daft hyperbole.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Its one of the most complex but the most complex is hard to justify. Appl have sometimes lead on hardware but unless I've missed it there's nothing that special here. The quality of execution is a related but slightly separate topic.



Not what I am really discussing.  The watch itself isn't of much interest to me, not worn a watch in years.
I'll have a play in an Apple shop when I get the chance though.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Not what I am really discussing.  The watch itself isn't of much interest to me, not worn a watch in years.
> I'll have a play in an Apple shop when I get the chance though.


I thin it'll be fun to play with and as a gadget it's interesting (although not really much interesting than many of the other smart watches) but that battery life just means it's really just a silly toy.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

That battery life is totally ridiculous. 

I wonder when 3rd party batteries you strap to your arm come to market?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> That battery life is totally ridiculous.
> 
> I wonder when 3rd party batteries you strap to your arm come to market?


The problem is that all the cool apps that will no doubt come will just further deplete the already tiny battery life. Love the idea of batteries being strapped to arms, mind


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

It's not even properly waterproof so one lengthy bit of washing up and - whoosh! - you might be kissing goodbye to £13.5k!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> The problem is that all the cool apps that will no doubt come will just further deplete the already tiny battery life.


It shouldn't actually be too bad. The watch itself is very dumb and just acts as a display for information sent from the phone, where all the heavy lifting is done. The watch just presents a very limited UI and intercepts taps/touches. An Apple watch is just a watch without a paired iphone.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It shouldn't actually be too bad. The watch itself is very dumb and just acts as a display for information sent from the phone, where all the heavy lifting is done. The watch just presents a very limited UI and intercepts taps/touches. An Apple watch is just a watch without a paired iphone.


But the more you need to touch it to interact with all those groovy apps, the longer the screen is on, and the worse the battery life gets.  And that battery life is already shockingly bad.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> But the more you need to touch it to interact with all those groovy apps, the longer the screen is on, and the worse the battery life gets.  And that battery life is already shockingly bad.


Sure sure. As I said in a previous post, the entire concept is a joke without a revolution in battery tech (or a serious cut back in specs to something like the Pebble).


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> The problem is that all the cool apps that will no doubt come will just further deplete the already tiny battery life. Love the idea of batteries being strapped to arms, mind


You'll probably need a backpack, if you want to use the watch _all_ day


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh my Lord. Look at this crock of shit: 







http://9to5mac.com/2015/03/06/apple-watch-charging-strap/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

Where exactly are the batteries in that thing?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Where exactly are the batteries in that thing?


I think they're supposed to be embedded in the strap (the grey parts).

Edit: Yes, according to this: http://reservestrap.com/


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

I just saw you need an iPhone for this to work!!  

WTF is that all about.  Not only do you need to pay 300, OK I can deal with that..  Just one more thing, you need this 600 quid iPhone 6 to make it work.

What!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

So what apps are available for the watch? Can you type out texts or just read them and then have to get your phone out to reply?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2015)

theres an app to open your motor. Save that 000.1 g's worth of fob weight dragging on your keyring


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

So even more money forking out for a motor, then. Think I'll be giving this a miss.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I just saw you need an iPhone for this to work!!
> 
> WTF is that all about.  Not only do you need to pay 300, OK I can deal with that..  Just one more thing, you need this 600 quid iPhone 6 to make it work.
> 
> What!


I can honestly say I would've been amazed if the watch worked standalone, and utterly incredulous if it was able to work with any kind of non-Apple phone. I guess when a company is worth over half a trillion they've no incentive whatsoever to play nicely with anyone else.

If the next gen Apple watch addresses many of the shortcomings of this one I might consider it a better bit of kit, but whilst they insist on it only working with an iPhone it's not something I'll ever be buying.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> So what apps are available for the watch? Can you type out texts or just read them and then have to get your phone out to reply?



You can reply but only with set responses selected from a list, like 'On way' or 'Be there at <time>'


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't really see the point of it then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

As if anyone gives a generic reply to a personal message.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2015)

its meant to have lots of sports computer type apps as well, for joggers and that


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> its meant to have lots of sports computer type apps as well, for joggers and that



You can buy digital trainers / heart monitors for a lot less than three hundred quid though. It might be a good way to flick through music though I suppose instead of arsing around with your phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> I just saw you need an iPhone for this to work!!
> 
> WTF is that all about.  Not only do you need to pay 300, OK I can deal with that..  Just one more thing, you need this 600 quid iPhone 6 to make it work.
> 
> What!


How else would it work


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How else would it work


Most smartwatches don't need to be tethered exclusively to an expensive phone. Some don't even need a phone at all.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> Not what I am really discussing.  The watch itself isn't of much interest to me, not worn a watch in years.
> I'll have a play in an Apple shop when I get the chance though.


Pedantry is a goal in itself.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Most smartwatches don't need to be tethered exclusively to an expensive phone. Some don't even need a phone at all.


Not all that many 'smart watches' do standalone. There is a decent range of watch like sports bands but the majority that I know of are designed to be tethered to something most of the time. Whilst they don't explode if you don't have a current Bluetooth connection to a parent device they are mostly crippled by its absence.

For example every Android Wear watch, all but one Samsung watch, the apple watch, all Sony watches (I think). LG have announced one that is standalone but they have more that are tethered.

Now 'expensive' is an interesting term. My phone e cost less than my smartwatch did and you can buy it and a smartwatch for much less than the cost of a new iPhone.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 10, 2015)

Sunray said:


> You can reply but only with set responses selected from a list, like 'On way' or 'Be there at <time>'



You might be able to define your own?  But as I pointed out, when developing for such a device, compromise is your constant companion.

Mobile screen sizes got bigger for a reason.

e2a: I was reading this http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/10/8183639/apple-watch-use-case-iphone-notification-marketing and have come to the conclusion that shareholder pressure to come up with something new is the cause and reason behind the watch.


----------



## paolo (Mar 10, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> I can't help but wonder whether things would be different if Steve Jobs was still at the helm. I could see him being the sort who would never have approved a design that wasn't world beating.



I've thought the same myself.

It doesn't seem to a product Jobs would have allowed to become even a serious project, never mind ship.

Although there's a few neat things about it, there's no leap forward


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

Does it need to be a leap forward? If it relies on people owning an iPhone in order to use, they already have a captive market. It's basically an accessory for iPhone users.


----------



## paolo (Mar 10, 2015)

Battery life is a red herring in my opinion.

If phones are anything to go by, people will trade battery life for functionality. The days of an old school Nokia lasting 10 days are long gone and show no signs of returning.

The issue here - in my opinion - is not battery life, but the lack of compelling functionality.

Without that, battery life could be six months and a whole load of people would still be wondering - why would I want one?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2015)

Battery life is important - especially to someone who hammers it like me. The iPhone battery life is shite compared to Samsung but the saving grace is just how quickly it charges which is better than Samsung. As long as you can live with the inconvenience of a recharge and have the means to do it, it happens pretty rapidly.


----------



## paolo (Mar 10, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Battery life is important - especially to someone who hammers it like me. The iPhone battery life is shite compared to Samsung but the saving grace is just how quickly it charges which is better than Samsung. As long as you can live with the inconvenience of a recharge and have the means to do it, it happens pretty rapidly.



You could buy, on eBay, a black and white Nokia. It would last more than a week.

Battery life is an ongoing *thing* for most people, but it doesn't trump functionality.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2015)

I still don't understand how they can jusitfy over £100 for a metal strap


----------



## gabi (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> But you know that anyway, so I'll leave you to your daft hyperbole.



Please refrain from personal abuse. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

gabi said:


> Please refrain from personal abuse. Thanks.


Where was this 'personal abuse,' exactly?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh my Lord. Look at this crock of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surely the perfect opportunity for product fusion here?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 11, 2015)

The Gold "Edition" models may be using Apple's new magic gold - which seems to be a case of less (gold) is more 



> Apple’s Trick for Using “As Little Gold As Possible” in Its New, $17,000 Gold Watch





> Apple is combining gold with durable materials that don't have much mass, but take up lots of space. That gives it wonderful qualities like lightness and scratch-resistance (normal gold is somewhat soft and prone to damage). And by mass, the final product is still 75 percent gold. But when it's poured into a mold to make an Apple Watch Edition's shell, the other, not-so-precious ingredients take up most of the room. Apple gets to use less gold per cubic centimeter and still call it 18-karat. It gets to stretch its gold out further than, say, Rolex would, to make a watch this size and shape.



http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox..._trick_to_use_as_little_gold_as_possible.html


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 11, 2015)

I might get one to use for excercising when I know a bit more about it. At the moment I have a Polar but I paid a lot for it and I'd need to be well convinced I'm getting much more from the iwatch to replace it.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I might get one to use for excercising when I know a bit more about it. At the moment I have a Polar but I paid a lot for it and I'd need to be well convinced I'm getting much more from the iwatch to replace it.


Bloody hell - if you want a good exercise watch there's loads of better options than Apple's battery-weak, overpriced  offering.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2015)

I thought this was interesting:


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Bloody hell - if you want a good exercise watch there's loads of better options than Apple's battery-weak, overpriced  offering.


I have a good excercise watch but I'd only replace the Polar with an iWatch because I have an iPhone and iPad I'd want to sync the excercise and health Apps with both.

Battery life isn't an issue for me. I'd only wear it excercising. The iWatch is cheaper that the Polar I bought and price wouldn't be too much of an issue if it does what I would hope for it to do. As I say I'll wait until I know a bit more about it.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I have a good excercise watch but I'd only replace the Polar with an iWatch because I have an iPhone and iPad I'd want to sync the excercise and health Apps with both.
> 
> Battery life isn't an issue for me. I'd only wear it excercising. The iWatch is cheaper that the Polar I bought and price wouldn't be too much of an issue if it does what I would hope for it to do. As I say I'll wait until I know a bit more about it.


It does seem to be an awful lot of dosh if you're only after the exercise bit, but don't most exercise watches already sync with iOS?


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Even blinded-by-all-things-Apple fanboy #1 Gruber is harbouring doubts: http://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/03/10/patel-apple-watch


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I still don't understand how they can jusitfy over £100 for a metal strap



They don't have to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2015)

paolo said:


> Most upvoted comment on the Guardian live coverage:
> 
> "I've come here to complain that this doesn't interest me."
> 
> *chortle*



Heh the ethos of Urban75 right there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2015)

One thing I loved about the new MacBook was the new trackpad. There's no way Apple would have invested in that if they had plans for a touch screen laptop which is great news as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 11, 2015)

paolo said:


> Battery life is a red herring in my opinion.
> 
> If phones are anything to go by, people will trade battery life for functionality. The days of an old school Nokia lasting 10 days are long gone and show no signs of returning.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Also no one on earth spends hours solid on their watch every day so even 5 hours solid use is plenty.


----------



## magneze (Mar 12, 2015)

Nowhere else to put this really. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## grubby local (Mar 12, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I thought this was interesting:




Even though it wasn't aiming to be, that is a truly horrific vision of modern life gx


----------



## paolo (Mar 12, 2015)

magneze said:


> Nowhere else to put this really. Put a smile on my face.






Gruber posted this yesterday. He's so blinded.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2015)

grubby local said:


> Even though it wasn't aiming to be, that is a truly horrific vision of modern life gx



Very accurate though, our lives are now lived in front of screens...


----------



## grubby local (Mar 14, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Very accurate though, our lives are now lived in front of screens...



not mine, and not for a hell of a lot of people. trouble is, the internet eats itself, so there are no discerning voices gx


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2015)

*lifewasbetterbeforetheinternetFACT#*


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 14, 2015)

He announced on the Internet.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh noes! How will they be able to tell the world that they're thinking differently now?


ha, nailed it. like it


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 14, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> So even more money forking out for a motor, then. Think I'll be giving this a miss.


decent, brand new ones as well. 

total rip off. sad cases.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 15, 2015)

grubby local said:


> not mine, and not for a hell of a lot of people. trouble is, the internet eats itself, so there are no discerning voices gx



Really? How are you posting your comment then?


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 16, 2015)

i got into the bath yesterday and accidently dunked my water resistant to 50 meter cheap little watch. i thought, "good job it's water risistant and took it off".

imagine. 13k. lower oneself into nice bath.

Oh FFS!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really? How are you posting your comment then?



Urban75 is post-internet. Like the UK is post-politics.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2015)

What made me smile was the number of female-jurno's thanking Apple for the twat detector on the gold model 

I've very recently returned to wearing a watch due to needing to time stuff and what I've found ultra-convient is the simplicity of rechecking what you forgot you'd just checked! A watch device seems the easiest form of personal updates.

However, if you're on a tight budget than wait for Apple's second edition, or it's competitors'!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2015)

So, the much hyped smart watch from Apple is finally upon us and the embargo has been lifted on reviews. What does everyone think so far going by them?


----------



## mack (Apr 9, 2015)

The deafening silence tells it all really.. from reading the extensive Verge review - it's a lovely gadget packed with stunning technology that doesn't really do anything well apart from tell the time.

It will sell millions.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 9, 2015)

It looks to me like it would be very convenient if you're invested in the Apple ecosystem and have an iphone but not a watch. I can see a lot of benefits to not having to get your phone out to check the time, read a text/tweet, get a notification, answer a call etc.

However, the design seems a bit bulky to me. It looks to me a bit like how an iphone 1 would look now compared to an iphone 6. Give it a few more generations and it'll probably be looking a lot thinner and sleeker than this.

Some of the other stuff seems very gimmicky...e.g. like unlocking a door of a Starwood hotels group room using your wrist. Nifty sure, but it'll be a while before stuff like this becomes the norm. If they could just work it so you could load your Oyster card, and some contactless credit cards, then we may be onto something I'd be interested in buying.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

Fanboys will buy it by the shedload but as practical technology for the mainstream (or at least those who want a whizzy watch) it's still at least a couple of years away. The current thing is bulky with a laughably crap battery life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2015)

mack said:


> The deafening silence tells it all really.. from reading the extensive Verge review - it's a lovely gadget packed with stunning technology that doesn't really do anything well apart from tell the time.
> 
> It will sell millions.



Yup the mainstream/ mass market will probably buy loads of it but like all smart watches I still can't see the big deal. Wondering if this might end up being an interim tech like flip cameras (remember them?)...?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2015)

It has two problems in my mind. First is the battery life, which is a problem that isn't going to change for the foreseeable future. The tech just isn't there yet.

Second is the apps - all it is doing at the moment are things a phone can do. It needs to be be doing things unique to the form factor. Trouble is, I can't think of what on earth they may be.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It has two problems in my mind. First is the battery life, which is a problem that isn't going to change for the foreseeable future. The tech just isn't there yet.
> 
> Second is the apps - all it is doing at the moment are things a phone can do. It needs to be be doing things unique to the form factor. Trouble is, I can't think of what on earth they may be.


I'd like the Google Now cards on a watch. But not on a clunky, oversized, overpriced, non-waterproof iPhone-only watch with a comically shit battery life.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd like the Google Now cards on a watch. But not on a clunky, oversized, overpriced, non-waterproof iPhone-only watch with a comically shit battery life.


That's still just duplicating a phone though. 

It's a bit like when the ipad came out - at first everyone laughed and called it just a big phone. And it sort of was, but then people came up with uses for it that used its size etc. The same needs to happen with the watch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2015)

if it would genuinely double up as an oyster card, or contactless payment thing, then I'm interested.

In fact, if it could double up as a phone in its own right, that would be great too. I can imagine going out for a run not wanting to take a phone or wallet with me. If this did both things, then I'm in. But you have to have it near your phone, so it's only mildly useful as a watch and notification centre right now.

In other words, it's only real use, is saving you from getting your phone out of your pocket, and its a heck of a lot to pay for that minor convenience.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It has two problems in my mind. First is the battery life, which is a problem that isn't going to change for the foreseeable future. The tech just isn't there yet.
> 
> Second is the apps - all it is doing at the moment are things a phone can do. It needs to be be doing things unique to the form factor. Trouble is, I can't think of what on earth they may be.



The primary use case is s bigger issue than battery (no normal person spends hours looking at their watch each day despite what Apple haters may tell you); just what is the killer reason to own a smart watch?

From what I can see all Apple has done is make the best looking version of a problem looking for a solution.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2015)

Quite. I've no doubt it will be the best of the currently available smart watches - that's just what Apple do - but, best of what exactly? The whole category still seems to be an answer to a question that hasn't been asked yet.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Quite. I've no doubt it will be the best of the currently available smart watches - that's just what Apple do - but, best of what exactly? The whole category still seems to be an answer to a question that hasn't been asked yet.


That's not even true. if your main interest is sports, other watches do a far better job than the Apple one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Quite. I've no doubt it will be the best of the currently available smart watches - that's just what Apple do - but, best of what exactly? The whole category still seems to be an answer to a question that hasn't been asked yet.



Exactly.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2015)

editor said:


> That's not even true. if your main interest is sports, other watches do a far better job than the Apple one.


Well, yeah. If you want a dedicated sports or fitness band then get one. But if you want a smart watch, or in other words a computer on your wrist that can in theory do anything, there is no doubt that the Apple Watch will be the best of what's available. 

But that's still only the best of something that is a long way from being proven as a concept.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 10, 2015)

One problem seems to be app loading lag due to bluetooth link, other than that I think it's an intriguing concept and if only 1 or 2% of apple devotees go for it than that will account for 5 million plus sales. It's not being targeted as a stand alone mainstream device so any comparisons to what already exists seems fatuous.

A rather snooty departure is in the way the Burberry lady has dictated no lines to buy and no in-store UK purchases - on-line only. The day's of launch crowds/scalpers  seems to be over...


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ...there is no doubt that the Apple Watch will be the best of what's available.


Oh, OK then. I can see you're utterly unbiased on this score.


----------



## pocketscience (Apr 10, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It has two problems in my mind. First is the battery life, which is a problem that isn't going to change for the foreseeable future. The tech just isn't there yet.
> 
> Second is the apps - all it is doing at the moment are things a phone can do. It needs to be be doing things unique to the form factor. Trouble is, I can't think of what on earth they may be.


The obvious one is the whole medical/ sport / body analysis thing.
That Apple and other smartwatch makers aren't pushing the_ "pedometer" _tag down our throats suggests they're still looking for a more appropriate app name I guess.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, OK then. I can see you're utterly unbiased on this score.


I'm saying it's rather unappealing now, I'm not exactly showering it with praise  

Best of a bad bunch basically. Until a combination of "killer app" and better battery tech comes along I don't see the point of any smart watch.

But if you want to argue against the Apple one likely being the best terms of build quality, slickness of software etc then go ahead. That's just what they do.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm saying it's rather unappealing now, I'm not exactly showering it with praise
> 
> Best of a bad bunch basically. Until a combination of "killer app" and better battery tech comes along I don't see the point of any smart watch.
> 
> But if you want to argue against the Apple one likely being the best terms of build quality, slickness of software etc then go ahead. That's just what they do.


Unlike you, I don't think the Apple watch is automatically the total best for every single smartwatch function. Some may prefer it, others may prefer other watches.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2015)

Strange, I don't remember saying it was the total best for every single function.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Strange, I don't remember saying it was the total best for every single function.


"there is no doubt that the Apple Watch will be the best of what's available."

Seems pretty unequivocal to me!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 11, 2015)

Yep, still can't see the bit where I said it was the total best at every function.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep, still can't see the bit where I said it was the total best at every function.



Give it up Editor gone into his usual anti Apple OCD, there's no talking to him when he's like that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> One problem seems to be app loading lag due to bluetooth link, other than that I think it's an intriguing concept and if only 1 or 2% of apple devotees go for it than that will account for 5 million plus sales. It's not being targeted as a stand alone mainstream device so any comparisons to what already exists seems fatuous.
> 
> A rather snooty departure is in the way the Burberry lady has dictated no lines to buy and no in-store UK purchases - on-line only. The day's of launch crowds/scalpers  seems to be over...



Yup a lot of reviews are mentioning slow apps. Really shoddy work to release a product where third party software doesn't work as well as first....


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 12, 2015)

I've got a pebble and it's great.
Notifications, see who's calling, music controls, 2nd screen with running / workout stats, Google Now cards, read texts & WhatsApp's etc... All from your wrist, it even tells the time!
Other than music controls, everything there can be classified as the watch helping me to decide if the buzzing in my pocket is worth my immediate attention.

Until someone comes up with a new interface that surpasses anything I can imagine (except mind control), then anything beyond that is pointless because it's just less faff to get your phone out of your pocket than mess around with a tiny screen and crappy little buttons (or digital crowns).

In my view the future of smart watches is probably going to be limited to sweeteners that get given away with your phone contract, I don't see people being willing to pay £200+ for a watch that's going to be more or less useless in 24 months.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2015)

Think you might be on to something there with the deal sweetener idea...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/a/apple-watch-review

Seems to be backing up what we're all mostly saying here...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup. That's pretty much the best review I've read and interesting as the Verge usually is bias toward Apple...


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 12, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup. That's pretty much the best review I've read and interesting as the Verge usually is bias toward Apple...


Usually?

I can't believe how positive the review was considering the myriad of problems they described.

Apps are slow. Most apps don't work with it. It's quicker to get your phone out of your pocket than wait for an alert. The vibrate alert is easy to miss. The interface is inconsistent and confusing. It's worse than an iPod Nano for displaying information. The strap makes you feel ridiculous. It's heavy. The buttons don't do what you'd expect them to do. It takes too long for the screen to come on when you want it to. You need two hands free to be able to benefit from the features it has.

Yet it is "a masterpiece of engineering".


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2015)

saying that the version with the magnetic strap will make it easy to steal at least


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

It can't even function adequately as a basic watch:


> In the first of many moments where the Watch felt underpowered, I found that the screen lit up a couple of ticks too slowly: I’d raise my wrist, wait a beat, and then the screen would turn on. This sounds like a minor quibble, but in the context of a watch you’re glancing at dozens of times a day, it’s quickly distracting. Other smartwatches like the Pebble and the LG G Watch R simply leave their screens on all the time; having a screen that constantly flips on and off is definitely behind the curve.


You need two hands to use it:


> But you simply can’t one-hand the Apple Watch. It’s the simplest thing, but it’s true: because it’s a tiny screen with a tiny control wheel strapped to your wrist, you have to use both hands to use it, and you have to actually look at it to make sure you’re hitting the right parts of the screen.


Slow as fuck:


> This is where the Watch’s lack of speed comes to the forefront — there’s virtually nothing I can’t do faster or better with access to a laptop or a phone except perhaps check the time. It’s not just the small screen or the quick in-and-out interaction design, it’s actual slowness, particularly when it comes to loading data off the phone.


No thanks.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Usually?
> 
> I can't believe how positive the review was considering the myriad of problems they described.
> 
> ...


The Pebble already sounds like a far more successful attempt at the smartwatch concept.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2015)

editor said:


> The Pebble already sounds like a far more successful attempt at the smartwatch concept.


Yep, it seems more and more like the Apple Watch should be seen primarily as an expensive fashion statement, rather than an interesting piece of technology. At least Apple's other products actually work well in addition to being expensive fashion statements.

The 'law' in the sidebar on that article is funny, too:


> *The Law of Wearable Success*
> In order to be successful, any given piece of wearable technology has to be useful the entire time it’s on your body. Prescription glasses sit on your face, but improve your vision all the time, so they’re successful. Sunglasses sit on your face and make you look cooler all the time, so they’re successful. Google Glass sits on your face, but mostly does nothing, so it’s a failure. It’s a simple formula.


The Apple Watch sounds like it is only useful when commuting or paying for something. "Failure" then.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't get Apple watches.
If I wanted to make a social statement, I'd wear a Patek or a Rolex.
If I'm a watch geek, an Omega or Zenith to a Casio/ Citizen/ Seiko.

Too much dedication is needed with Smart Watches - the syncing of the devices, constant recharging would ruin my enjoyment of any piece.

A watch should at least be functional...whatever brand - Apple, Android etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Usually?
> 
> I can't believe how positive the review was considering the myriad of problems they described.
> 
> ...



That's exactly my point, they never criticize even gently. That they have just shows you just how bad this is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> I don't get Apple watches.
> If I wanted to make a social statement, I'd wear a Patek or a Rolex.
> If I'm a watch geek, an Omega or Zenith to a Casio/ Citizen/ Seiko.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Android, Pebble, Apple Watch are all solutions looking for a problem.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2015)

Some of the more sports-based smartwatches do a decent job of fitness tracking and they don't come in ludicrously over-priced luxury editions either.


----------



## gosub (Apr 14, 2015)

And yet an estimated 1 million presales.   Is going to go the way of googleglasses, (I wonder what % bought both?).  Having to take a phone out of a pocket isn't that much of of a problem and not having expensive tech on display can be advantageous a lot of the time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Some of the more sports-based smartwatches do a decent job of fitness tracking and they don't come in ludicrously over-priced luxury editions either.


The fact there is a "luxury" version is utterly irrelevant. The product is either good or it isn't. If some twat wants to spend a 5 figure sum on one in gold then so be it, fools and money etc.

And comparing it to a sports focused model is daft as well. You might as well point out that a Facom screwdriver is better than the one in a a leatherman. Of course it will be better.

The only things to compare this to are the other "do a bit of everything" smart watches currently available. And it's seemingly just as bad as all of them, due to the inherent problems of the form factor.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 14, 2015)

That might be an answer to another question. Sports trackers that happen to be in watch shapes are loved by many people who use them. There was someone ranting about how awesome his GPS watch (with HR monitor) was today and how much he loves it despite not expecting to.

Apple were pushing this quite heavily on sports and health tracking. In that sense comparing it to sports trackers like Garmin, Fitbit and Microsoft Band is entirely reasonable.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2015)

A multi tool will never be as good as a dedicated one, that's just the way of things.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 14, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A multi tool will never be as good as a dedicated one, that's just the way of things.


But it can get to the point where you don't bother taking the tools unless you're doing some serious work.

Like mp3 players. They aren't dead but the market has dropped like a rock. The realm of unconnected sports trackers is going to end up going the same way.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> That might be an answer to another question. Sports trackers that happen to be in watch shapes are loved by many people who use them. There was someone ranting about how awesome his GPS watch (with HR monitor) was today and how much he loves it despite not expecting to.
> 
> Apple were pushing this quite heavily on sports and health tracking. In that sense comparing it to sports trackers like Garmin, Fitbit and Microsoft Band is entirely reasonable.


Indeed. Apple has made a huge deal of the watch's sports abilities and it could be argued that other, cheaper smartwatches do a far better job of that.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 15, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Exactly. Android, Pebble, Apple Watch are all solutions looking for a problem.



...that's the point, i don't believe it is a problem.
would you buy a Rolex phone? Apple shoes? Pebble Car? Android shampoo?

some marketing twat in Apple/ Android somehow decided that the luxury wrist watch was the perfect space to exploit. 

and only a more serious twat would spend over £150 on a watch that would be technologically out of date in 8-12 months.

the only watch space i can see Smart watches winning is the fitness market - brands like Polar/ Garmin could be under threat - only reason I say that is that they are quite similar (constant charging/ sync-ing of data etc).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

I tried one on last night. I was quite prepared not to like it, but I rather liked it (the smaller version felt better to me).

Sure it looks like a first generation version of something that will inevitably look and perform way better by Gen 3 or 4, but I liked the way it puts notifications on your wrist and lets you take calls, check time,  without having to constantly reach for your phone. I'm sure I wouldn't use half of the things it could do, and sure its damn expensive but the technology being there at last makes me feel good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

A few other things..

Weirdly, I did like feel of the sapphire and it felt nice knowing it was pretty much scratch proof.
The water resistant element (up to a meter) will be important too considering its much more likely to get rained on, or wet just doing normal things with your hands.
I also liked, which I didn't realise until the Apple store person explained.. you can take calls on it without your phone being nearby, as long as both watch and phone are on the same wifi network. So that's cool for walking around the house and not having to take your phone everywhere.

I'm starting to think less like its a solution looking for a problem, and seeing more problems which it's found a solution for actually.

I'm still thinking the killer function would be to load wireless payment cards, or an oyster, for example. I'm sure that will come eventually.

And a better battery life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> A multi tool will never be as good as a dedicated one, that's just the way of things.



Yup.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> I tried one on last night. I was quite prepared not to like it, but I rather liked it (the smaller version felt better to me).
> 
> Sure it looks like a first generation version of something that will inevitably look and perform way better by Gen 3 or 4, but I liked the way it puts notifications on your wrist and lets you take calls, check time,  without having to constantly reach for your phone. I'm sure I wouldn't use half of the things it could do, and sure its damn expensive but the technology being there at last makes me feel good.



How did you find the lag when you moved your wrist to check the time?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How did you find the lag when you moved your wrist to check the time?



Couldn't tell, because they only got demo mode on the ones they let you wear.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2015)

Even uber fanboy deluxe (moist pants division) Gruber isn't as impressed as he usually is with anything bearing an Apple logo: 



> Gruber: Third party apps on the Apple Watch. They suck. They’re really, really slow.
> 
> Stern: I actually wouldn’t know if they suck because I’ve never really waited for them to load.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 17, 2015)

I still can't get my head round when you pinch expand the watch face the micro detail is being transmitted from the phone.

had I had the dosh than I would've gone for the space grey, black wrist banded sports version - seemingly the choice of nurds.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 17, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup.


Except when it isn't. I now have a heart rate monitor strapped to my wrist. It is easier and less intrusive to use than my dedicated chest strap device. It will get used more and thus do a better job than the dedicated device.

Sometimes dual purpose makes both bettrr


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Even uber fanboy deluxe (moist pants division) Gruber isn't as impressed as he usually is with anything bearing an Apple logo:


I presume his gifted/review unit has either been returned or trashed, the bgr page linking to the banality of a 2hr radio programme didn't make that clear. I'm concerned, if they couldn't get the Uber app to work on the watch, did they get home safely?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

you know all this is the usual gen 1 stuff though. Remember the iphone 1, no 3G, no copy/paste, only 4GB of storage.. it was shit. The future was much more promising. This is exactly how I see the apple watch now. It's more useful as an indicator of what's to come.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Couldn't tell, because they only got demo mode on the ones they let you wear.



Ah right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> you know all this is the usual gen 1 stuff though. Remember the iphone 1, no 3G, no copy/paste, only 4GB of storage.. it was shit. The future was much more promising. This is exactly how I see the apple watch now. It's more useful as an indicator of what's to come.



Oh yeah that's a given, all the criticisms being enjoyed are neglecting history. The point is even though the original iPhone couldn't multitask or send photo messages the device itself still had a clear use case. A third gen smart watch will still have the problem of being a smart watch with no real use no matter who makes it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 17, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> A third gen smart watch will still have the problem of being a smart watch with no real use no matter who makes it.



But it is useful already, for doing stuff which you'd otherwise have to get your phone out to do right now. It's a convenience, albeit an expensive one.

It's just not as good as it will eventually be by Gen 3, 4, etc is my point.


----------



## paolo (Apr 17, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh yeah that's a given, all the criticisms being enjoyed are neglecting history. The point is even though the original iPhone couldn't multitask or send photo messages the device itself still had a clear use case. A third gen smart watch will still have the problem of being a smart watch with no real use no matter who makes it.



I'm very with you on that.

The stuff the iPhone did back then - decent browser, big screen, touch UI, maps, mail - those things are still central to my phone use 7 years later. The original use case still holds. In fact, if that's all smartphones did today, I'd still be a very satisfied owner. I could read stuff, find my way around, stay in touch with people. These are things I want to do day in day out.

But the watches... umm... I still can't see why I'd want one. Any of them. And I'm sceptical that some as-yet unthought of compelling functionality will appear later and change all that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 18, 2015)

paolo said:


> But the watches... umm... I still can't see why I'd want one. Any of them. And I'm sceptical that some as-yet unthought of compelling functionality will appear later and change all that.



For me its for all the things where using a phone and getting it out of your pocket every time is customary but it could be made simpler if you've got something which is always on your wrist to deliver alerts or display simple things without all the reaching, retrieving, unlocking, replacing of the phone faff. If you're happy always having a phone out to do everything then a smart watch probably isn't for you, but there are loads of things I can see where using a watch and not having to keep using a phone is a lot more convenient.

Eg. Getting a text, an alert, an email, an alarm, checking the time - are the obvious ones I can see the benefits of straight away.

Then there's taking a call without using the handset, very useful if your hands are full, or you're busy, on a bike, in a car, carrying things. Or just your phone is somewhere else in the house and rather than have to carry it about everywhere, you can leave it charging somewhere and you'll never miss an alert or a call because all calls will still come through on the watch (as long as its on the same wifi network).

Getting woken up in the morning with a buzz on your wrist, rather than an alarm which could disturb your partner. Yes I can see the benefit to that. Uber on  your wrist, absolutely. Unlocking hotel doors without a key.. limited appeal but why not. You know the future of this is being able to unlock your own door, and car without a separate key. It's all way off, but we're just on the cusp of this being capable now.

There's a lot of fluff of course but it demonstrates the extent of how convenient it could make life, when you suddenly don't have to start getting your phone out to check everything, or use surplus other stuff when you can just use your watch. Especially with massive handsets that get dropped easily. For the sake of reading an alert or a text saying 'be there in 5 mins' - a watch is ideal, an iphone 6 plus is overkill.

And, when they get to loading on stuff like credit cards and smart travel cards... then we're really talking convenience. Your phone, cards, and wallet don't have to keep being retrieved from your pocket all the time for all those little things. You literally just get it out when you need to do proper interactive stuff like type, read stuff on a bigger screen, play games, and have more lengthy calls.

The biggest drawback right now is it's new, expensive, needs charging every 18 hours, not as slick as future generations will be, and will inevitably have some bugs to iron out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2015)

paolo said:


> I'm very with you on that.
> 
> The stuff the iPhone did back then - decent browser, big screen, touch UI, maps, mail - those things are still central to my phone use 7 years later. The original use case still holds. In fact, if that's all smartphones did today, I'd still be a very satisfied owner. I could read stuff, find my way around, stay in touch with people. These are things I want to do day in day out.
> 
> But the watches... umm... I still can't see why I'd want one. Any of them. And I'm sceptical that some as-yet unthought of compelling functionality will appear later and change all that.



Yup which is why anyone arguing android vs Apple on this are missing a trick. The whole point of smart watches are in question not who's made a better solution to a problem most people don't actually have.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's not really about solving problems though. There'll be nothing much the watch can do that phone can't already do.

What they're doing is creating a desirable convenience to using the phone for everything. And people will pay for that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's not really about solving problems though. There'll be nothing much the watch can do that phone can't already do.
> 
> What they're doing is creating a desirable convenience to using the phone for everything. And people will pay for that.



I disagree all new tech products do well when they solve a problem the consumer has. No one needs a smart watch although the apple pay thing might end up being a thing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

You could also say nobody needed a smart phone. They just made what was possible already from desperate devices, into a convenient does-everything device. The convenience of having an ipod, which was also a phone, and a portable web browser/games machine was what made it successful.

It's much like this. Nobody needs a smart watch, but it will negate having to use the phone for everything. The convenience of not needing to be holding a physical device to do something which can more easily be done by a watch which frees up your hands is the convenience on offer.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> You could also say nobody needed a smart phone. They just made what was possible already from desperate devices, into a convenient does-everything device. The convenience of having an ipod, which was also a phone, and a portable web browser/games machine was what made it successful.
> 
> It's much like this. Nobody needs a smart watch, but it will negate having to use the phone for everything. The convenience of not needing to be holding a physical device to do something which can more easily be done by a watch which frees up your hands is the convenience on offer.


But the pricing and functionality is crucial.  A watch that can't even last a day is a toy and/or a joke,  whoever makes it and no matter how stylish it supposedly looks.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

editor said:


> But the pricing and functionality is crucial.  A watch that can't even last a day is a toy and/or a joke,  whoever makes it and no matter how stylish it supposedly looks.



I absolutely agree these things aren't for everyone.

But also these criticisms levelled against smart-watches are familiar in they're much the same ones that people had about the iphone, or smartphones generally when they first surfaced. That they're too expensive for what they do, and barely last a day between charges. People were happy with their physical keyboards and days-on-end battery life. 

But now, things have matured, and many people accept that having a more expensive, power sapping smartphone is worth the compromise for functionality. Again, it's not going to be for everyone, just as with smartphones, but I'm pretty certain that over time, there will be more and more uses which people will start seeing the benefits of having a smartwatch to do. Looking at it as just a "watch that can't last a day" is missing the bigger picture.


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm pretty certain that over time, there will be more and more uses which people will start seeing the benefits of having a smartwatch to do. Looking at it as just a "watch that can't last a day" is missing the bigger picture.



The difference is that smartphones offer the convenience of allowing you to do things that previously would have involved carrying around a hefty bag of equipment 24/7 (a camera, mp3 player, laptop, feature phone, pda, full set of encyclopedias, books, magazines etc...).

A smartwatch, no matter how awesome it is or how amazing the features are cannot *in principle* do anything better than prevent you having to get your phone out of your pocket.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> The difference is that smartphones offer the convenience of allowing you to do things that previously would have involved carrying around a hefty bag of equipment 24/7 (a camera, mp3 player, laptop, feature phone, pda, full set of encyclopedias, books, magazines etc...).
> 
> A smartwatch, no matter how awesome it is or how amazing the features are cannot *in principle* do anything better than prevent you having to get your phone out of your pocket.



But both things are a big convenience point to many people.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> But also these criticisms levelled against smart-watches are familiar in they're much the same ones that people had about the iphone, or smartphones generally when they first surfaced. That they're too expensive for what they do, and barely last a day between charges. People were happy with their physical keyboards and days-on-end battery life.


I don't think it's much of a valid comparison, to be honest.


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> But both things are a big convenience point to many people.



I agree but to a massively lesser extent.

I completely understand the appeal, I've even got a smart watch myself, but their use is mostly limited to quick glances at texts and the like, fitness tracking and very simple tasks. Everything else - phone comes out of your pocket because at the end of the day it's less hassle than using a pokey little screen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> I agree but to a massively lesser extent.
> 
> I completely understand the appeal, I've even got a smart watch myself, but their use is mostly limited to quick glances at texts and the like, fitness tracking and very simple tasks. Everything else - phone comes out of your pocket because at the end of the day it's less hassle than using a pokey little screen.



Yes but that's smartwatches _now_. The apple watch has built on it, and can already answer calls, do health stuff, unlock hotel doors, display boarding passes, call an uber, be a tv remote. Given time, they will inevitably be able to pay for things and be like other smart cards.

Dismissing the whole idea because of how the existing tech and crop of other non-apple smartwatches stands up now is also not looking at the bigger picture IMO.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't think it's much of a valid comparison, to be honest.



So you don't think the battery life criticism is something that's comparable to the trade off people had to make when upgrading from old phones to smart phones?


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yes but that's smartwatches _now_. The apple watch has built on it, and can already answer calls, do health stuff, unlock hotel doors, display boarding passes, call an uber, be a tv remote. Given time, they will inevitably be able to pay for things and be like other smart cards.
> 
> Dismissing the whole idea because of how the existing tech and crop of other non-apple smartwatches stands up now is also not looking at the bigger picture IMO.



I'm not dismissing it based on existing tech, I'm not dismissing it at all.

What I am saying though is that no matter how great they become, however great the features, or genius of the app ultimately all it will be doing is preventing you from having to get your phone out of your pocket.

Smartphones changed the world, smartwatches will not.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> I'm not dismissing it based on existing tech, I'm not dismissing it at all.
> 
> What I am saying though is that no matter how great they become, ultimately all they will be doing is preventing you from having to get your phone out of your pocket.
> 
> Smartphones changed the world, smartwatches will not.



Mostly yes, but that alone is a MASSIVE convenience for some people.

But there are additional advantages too. I've already mentioned the fact it can be a vibrating alarm clock which doesn't wake your partner in bed. And then there's the heart/health monitoring which you can't get from a smartphone alone.


----------



## Mojofilter (Apr 19, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Mostly yes, but that alone is a MASSIVE convenience for some people.
> 
> But there are additional advantages too. I've already mentioned the fact it can be a vibrating alarm clock which doesn't wake your partner in bed. And then there's the heart/health monitoring which you can't get from a smartphone alone.


I just can't get my head around it being a massive convenience, sorry. 
Minor - yes, massive - can't see it. 

Fitness stuff, yes but Fitbits start at £40. It would be great to combine my pebble and Fitbit and I think the Surge is basically that product, but I'm not paying £200+ for it. 
I'm not saying that the smartwatch doesn't have a future, but it's in the sub £100 bracket.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mojofilter said:


> I just can't get my head around it being a massive convenience, sorry.
> Minor - yes, massive - can't see it.
> 
> Fitness stuff, yes but Fitbits start at £40. It would be great to combine my pebble and Fitbit and I think the Surge is basically that product, but I'm not paying £200+ for it.
> I'm not saying that the smartwatch doesn't have a future, but it's in the sub £100 bracket.



I can't see the Apple watch going for less than £100 any time soon.

I do see the cheapest £299 one being very popular however.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2015)

So it's out, and the Internet is ablaze with selfies, unbox vids and generally Apple Watch stuff. Anyone on here bother to get one?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So it's out, and the Internet is ablaze with selfies, unbox vids and generally Apple Watch stuff. Anyone on here bother to get one?



I would love one, maybe in a few months to allow for some real world reviews and feedback to assure me it's not whack. And only then the cheapest sport model.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 25, 2015)

Was chatting to a developer type last night, he seemed to think it would be massive in a couple of years time when a) the hardware has got better and b) Apple let developers do native apps that run directly on the watch

"Classic Apple first generation product" was how he described it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2015)

That's pretty much how I see it too. 

I still want one now though.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 25, 2015)

I agree with your developer friend. 

On the other hand, I've been eyeing up GPS running watches for a while and I'm noticing that the prices of high-end ones seem to be dropping.


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/24/dissecting_the_apple_watch_for_science/


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like Apple royally cocked up the launch 



> _The Wall Street Journal_ has just published a new report that reveals Apple discovered some serious with the taptic engines in many Apple Watches and had to pull them before they could ship. The _Journal_ says Apple found taptic engines supplied by Chinese manufacturer AAC Technologies Holdings Inc. broke down significantly over time, which forced Apple to destroy a huge batch of finished watches.



http://bgr.com/2015/04/29/apple-watch-taptic-engine-defect/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 7, 2015)

So, just been playing with one for half an hour or so.

Impressions:

1 - it looks a hell of a lot better in the flesh than it does in pictures. Apple just make things that little bit better.

2 - it was the larger one and even that didn't seem as big as the pictures made it look

3 - from the bits I was doing, the lag/slowness issues being reported are somewhat exaggerated 

4 - it's got that Apple "wow factor". I now kinda want one, even if I don't really need one

5 - But I'll wait at least until the next version. Or maybe the one after that.


----------



## sim667 (May 8, 2015)

I would like to borrow one for a week and see if I use it.... with all my watches I have periods of never taking them off.... then not wearing them for months at a time.

Apparently it doesn't work properly through tattooed skin though.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Apple just make things that little bit better.


That's often because you're paying that little bit more.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2015)

editor said:


> That's often because you're paying that little bit more.


*shrugs*

Well, yeah. "Get what you pay for" is hardly a new concept.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, just been playing with one for half an hour or so.
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> ...



Largely agree with all of that. It looks great and I want one, but will try and wait for the next generation at least.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 8, 2015)

The day they make a waterproof one I can wear whilst swimming, I'm interested (a little bit).


----------



## sim667 (May 8, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> The day they make a waterproof one I can wear whilst swimming, I'm interested (a little bit).



Thats my biggest reservation


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

Barely a one day battery life + non waterproof + need to have an iPhone = fuck this daft trinket.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

This seems to be one of the more sensible reviews: 

"The Apple Watch is very frustrating on multiple levels. There are times it figuratively clicks and works in a way unique to smartwatches. But there are more times it literally clicks and beeps with useless notifications. The display is fantastic, as is the tight design and construction. But touch accuracy is off, and the operating system and UI are both inconsistent and illogical.

Looking at the big picture, it’s easy to imagine a smartwatch of the future. One that opens smartlocks, starts up smartcars, adjusts smartlights, sets smart thermostats, and acts as a wallet, a concert ticket, and an airport boarding pass. The smartwatch of the future could guide us through unfamiliar locations while delivering contextual and useful information, like points of interest, bad weather, and traffic alerts.

The Apple Watch already does some of that, as does Android Wear. But Google’s wearable OS has the benefit of Google Now for contextual alerts, which isn’t reliable enough to support the platform just yet, but provides solid potential. Apple isn’t even close to Google here.

The rest is out of Apple’s control. Experts claim the smart future fueled by the “Internet of Things” is just around the corner, and that will provide the infrastructure to make the smartwatch a viable product.

But that’s not now. Now the smartwatch is a geeky boutique item. And at best, the Apple Watch is an expensive iPhone accessory.

Nope, Apple did not define the smartwatch here, and it has not given anyone a reason to buy one. What utility it does provide does not justify the cost, and it’s clear that as of this writing most app developers have no idea what to do with the form factor."

http://www.brighthand.com/review/apple-watch-review-the-smartwatch-has-not-yet-arrived/3/


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Barely a one day battery life + non waterproof + need to have an iPhone = fuck this daft trinket.


The battery life is a day without any problems at all according to the owner of the one I played with.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The battery life is a day without any problems at all according to the owner of the one I played with.


That's wonderful. bit a peek at Apple's own tech forums might paint a slightly less glowing picture for some users. Even if it lasts a whole day a watch that conks out after - at best - 24 hours is still a ridiculous proposition.


----------



## RedDragon (May 8, 2015)

Most of what I'm hearing is the battery is holding up and should you be some manic night owl, chill some place to recharge it in a couple of hours.

It's a version one non-essential toy and therefore beyond my meagre income, but what fun for a 'fan' person.

It's an interesting introduction to the wearable debate and I'm excited to see what V2 or V3 hold - or it's alternatives. A lot of rather clever people have now invested their focus and talents.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> Most of what I'm hearing is the battery is holding up and should you be some manic night owl, chill some place to recharge it in a couple of hours.
> 
> It's a version one non-essential toy and therefore beyond my meagre income, but what fun for a 'fan' person.
> 
> It's an interesting introduction to the wearable debate and I'm excited to see what V2 or V3 hold - or it's alternatives. A lot of rather clever people have now invested their focus and talents.



Yep hearing and reading the same. Battery is nowhere near as big an issue as the cliche Apple haterz would have you believe. What I do keep seeing however is the apps aren't consistent in how they load or work. Apparently there's random lags too often and it's causing real annoyance.


----------



## Fez909 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## paolo (May 11, 2015)

Fez909 said:


>




Awesome


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2015)

Haha brilliant! Easily fixed but just goes to show...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

Has anyone actually seen one in the wild?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope.... not yet.

Id like to see one..... I am still tempted by one tbh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like to see one but still not tempted by one. Still think smart watches aren't all that needed...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd like to see one but still not tempted by one. Still think smart watches aren't all that needed...



I just like the geekiness of it tbh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd like one because I don't have a watch. And I'd like one. But I don't want a watch that just tells the time, I'd like one that does other stuff too like takes calls and displays texts. So an Apple watch would be great. I just think I'll wait until they've made it a bit better/faster and ironed out all the niggles.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'd like one because I don't have a watch. And I'd like one. But I don't want a watch that just tells the time, I'd like one that does other stuff too like takes calls and displays texts. So an Apple watch would be great. I just think I'll wait until they've made it a bit better/faster and ironed out all the niggles.



Yeah I think a second gen is a good shout. Ive already got watches that I never wear, because I've got the time on my phone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I just like the geekiness of it tbh.



I appreciate that but geekiness has to have a purpose. What problem does this product solve?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Has anyone actually seen one in the wild?


Lots. But I work in a particularly hipster rich environment at times


----------



## sim667 (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I appreciate that but geekiness has to have a purpose. What problem does this product solve?



It'll stop me looking at my phone all the time..... I'm fucking awful for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> It'll stop me looking at my phone all the time..... I'm fucking awful for it.



Yeah but at least that's a socially acceptable convention. You do that around people and no one bats an eye lid. Keep looking at your watch and you'll make people feel very uncomfortable...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but at least that's a socially acceptable convention. You do that around people and no one bats an eye lid. Keep looking at your watch and you'll make people feel very uncomfortable...



But with an Apple Watch, it doesn't because you can just pretend you're doing something else like checking an alert or monitoring your heartbeat


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah but at least that's a socially acceptable convention. You do that around people and no one bats an eye lid. Keep looking at your watch and you'll make people feel very uncomfortable...


That's what this NY editor discovered: 


> *Why I’m Breaking Up With the Apple Watch*
> Typing doesn’t awaken the picture. Even when I rock my arm back and forth energetically, it often takes a few tries before up the earth pops. The default position is blank.
> 
> Just as my default position when trying to read an email or the text of a headline on the small screen involves raising my wrist to near eye level — or, if a phone call is involved and my actual phone is not reachable, talking into thin air. If your children or acquaintances come upon you, it’s pretty much an invitation to ridicule.
> ...





> And the small screen is simply too small to really read on, so I’ve been more annoyed than happy when it alerted me to texts from my loved ones; and when I saw a headline, all I wanted to do was find the rest of the story.
> 
> Besides, the busywork the watch’s apps can replace — handing over airline boarding passes, opening hotel room doors — seems less like an advance than a loss of control. Call me a Luddite, but honestly, I don’t mind unlocking things with my actual hands. The new watches announced this week may change the situation, but I am not sure I have the patience to wait.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/11/fashion/why-im-breaking-up-with-the-apple-watch.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> But with an Apple Watch, it doesn't because you can just pretend you're doing something else like checking an alert or monitoring your heartbeat



Nope. It might change as people get used to wearables but we are a looooong way from that. A smart solution would be things like Taptic rhythms for types of alerts or from certain people. Having a quick double tap to let me know my fiancé has just text me is appealing but not being able to distinguish between her WhatsApp and everyone else has no value for me...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 10, 2015)

So far no one I know, who I have asked, has expressed any desire to own an Apple Watch.
No one!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://cicret.com/wordpress/

Id rather have one of these..... i genuinely though it was a hoax at first, but apparently they're not.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> http://cicret.com/wordpress/
> 
> Id rather have one of these..... i genuinely though it was a hoax at first, but apparently they're not.



That would pair up nicely with a Runcible


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 12, 2015)

My colleague who sits next to me got one yesterday and I wore it for about half an hour.  Very, very nicely made but I'm just not sure what it's for if I'm honest.

The milanese loop did not look anything like as nice in the flesh than it did on their publicity.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 16, 2015)

Ironically I've struck upon a great idea for an app for the Apple Watch. Damn shame I can't programme...but seriously had a brainwave and realised there's a type of app experience that'd be PERFECT for a watch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2015)

So here's what I've been able to surmise about Apple watch and using Apple Pay on TFL from this article on macworld.

1. You won't be able to load an actual Oyster card onto Apple Pay (yet) so forget about it if you only travel with a travelcard. This is just pay-as-you-go payment, powered by your bank card, just like you can already use a wireless bank card on the tube/bus.

2. It's hardly any more convenient than just carrying round an Oyster/wireless bank card. It'll probably even take longer if it doesn't instantly work as promised.



> If you're using an Apple Watch you pay in the following way:
> 
> Double-click the side button of the Apple Watch.
> A graphic of your bank's card will appear on the Apple Watch screen.
> ...



Good for an emergency backup though, if you lose your wallet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah back up at best. This is disappointing to say the least...


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2015)

An awfully expensive back up at that.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 17, 2015)

It's like they didn't know we've had chip & pin for years


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 13, 2015)

Why the Apple Watch is flopping



> ....Apple Watch sales are down 90% since launch—a big deal, since it implies early adopters aren't regaling more cautious buyers with glowing word-of-mouth—but also that Fitbit is outselling Apple in the wearables space....
> 
> ....Imagine if months after the iPad release, we learned it still hadn't outsold some model of Windows tablet. A couple of million units sold sounds okay, but hardly the sort of smash hit we've come to expect from Apple. A precipitous decline in sales after just a couple of months? Not a good sign....



The article goes on to suggest that Apple devoted too much effort to the hardware design compared to the software side of things. No doubt they'll improve it substantially in future versions, although I can't help thinking that Steve Jobs would never have allowed such an imperfect product to be released.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 13, 2015)

RedDragon said:


> It's like they didn't know we've had chip & pin for years



The Yanks still don't use it.  They've only recently started putting chips in the cards but they still aren't using them.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> The Yanks still don't use it.  They've only recently started putting chips in the cards but they still aren't using them.


You'll see a big shift in October when the fraud liability shifts over to retailers and card issuers. Until then, there's no real incentive.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Has anyone actually seen one in the wild?



Lots in Farringdon... nowhere as near as Rolex, Tags and Casios.
I'm not a watch snob but whenever I see someone wearing an Apple watch, I just think 'an unknowing twat.'


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Has anyone actually seen one in the wild?


Seen a surprisingly large number in the windows of various CeX stores.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Seen a surprisingly large number in the windows of various CeX stores.



Really?

I bet they're not that much cheaper than in apple shops.

I also bet a lot of people bought them with realising they do the square root of fuck all without an iPhone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> Why the Apple Watch is flopping
> 
> 
> 
> The article goes on to suggest that Apple devoted too much effort to the hardware design compared to the software side of things. No doubt they'll improve it substantially in future versions, although I can't help thinking that Steve Jobs would never have allowed such an imperfect product to be released.


Agree with most of that article. It still has the feel of a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> Why the Apple Watch is flopping
> 
> The article goes on to suggest that Apple devoted too much effort to the hardware design compared to the software side of things. No doubt they'll improve it substantially in future versions, although I can't help thinking that Steve Jobs would never have allowed such an imperfect product to be released.



Some software improvements are already coming and will be in the publics hands in a few months. Jobs wasn't beyond allowing imperfect or unfinished products to launch - the original iPhone launched with no app store and Jobs was happy to stand there and pretend that web-apps were good enough at the time.

The issues that prevent the Apple Watch selling in a massive way are many. Software is a part of it, but I don't think that article does justice to the scope of the problem by focussing on software. Good apps might slowly start to provide 'killer use' cases for smart watches, but they might not. Lack of 'must have' use cases is the real problem because thats the sort of thing you need to overcome various other flaws in smartwatches, stop these other flaws (battery life etc) from decimating sales. The other big problem they do touch on - fashion. Fashion brings complications to wearable computing in general. Possibly severe enough ones that make the difference between decent sales levels and doomed products.

For example even if I were interested in trying the Apple Watch as a developer, I don't think I'd want to wear one because I already perceive (rightly or wrongly) that to wear one would make me look like a right dick.


----------



## elbows (Jul 13, 2015)

As for lack of killer use cases, in some key ways its hampered by this era consisting of very many people who are more than happy to have their smartphones on them most of the time, and to fiddle with them a lot. If people tired of that one day and the internet of things evolves as predicted, then maybe everyone will want a smartwatch. Thats no reason for me to expect tens of millions of them to fly off the shelves any time soon.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 13, 2015)

elbows said:


> The issues that prevent the Apple Watch selling in a massive way are many. Software is a part of it, but I don't think that article does justice to the scope of the problem by focussing on software. Good apps might slowly start to provide 'killer use' cases for smart watches, but they might not. Lack of 'must have' use cases is the real problem because thats the sort of thing you need to overcome various other flaws in smartwatches, stop these other flaws (battery life etc) from decimating sales. The other big problem they do touch on - fashion. Fashion brings complications to wearable computing in general. Possibly severe enough ones that make the difference between decent sales levels and doomed products.


Yeah, I know what you mean, I think the real problem here is that Apple came out with their latest "awesome" product in an area where the technology - anyone's technology - simply isn't sophisticated enough to justify the hype. Niche equivalents, like the Fitbit, are way more popular in part because they _don't_ try to be something they're not, they're overtly geared to a more specific use case, and don't have to try to be an all-in-one solution. In a few years time, hopefully, technology will have caught up with expectation - most notably with regard to battery life & processor capacity. TBH I think Apple should've waited, waited until the boffins invented teensy weensy batteries that would allow sensible charge longevity - who wants to recharge a frigging watch every 12 hours? Apple are kings of design and excel at making seriously nice, sexy kit, I just think they've jumped the gun on this one. Give it a year or three & we might be there, but the tech's just not up to the job at the moment, imho.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 14, 2015)

Personally I think it just boils down to cost - hardly anyone is going to spend £300 on what is basically a phone accessory. All it does and all it can do is save you from getting your phone out of your pocket and while that's not completely without value, it's a long way off being £300's worth (I say that from experience - I've had an Android Wear watch for about 3 months now which I paid £100 for - not much more than I would have spent on a watch anyway - and I love it, but it's just a notification center and music controller. Everything else is still quicker and easier if I just take my phone out of my pocket - not something that I see changing any time soon, if ever).

The exception to that is the fitness stuff but I think that's fairly niche and Fitbit has that sewn up because it does it extremely well. It would take a lot for me to switch and if I did it would certainly not be to a device that didn't as a very minimum last all day with absolutely no questions asked.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Really?
> 
> I bet they're not that much cheaper than in apple shops.
> 
> I also bet a lot of people bought them with realising they do the square root of fuck all without an iPhone.



Weird I've not seen on in any CEX I've been to in the last couple months...still haven't seen one in the wild.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Weird I've not seen on in any CEX I've been to in the last couple months...still haven't seen one in the wild.



Me neither


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Me neither


I'll take a pic if you like. There was 3 in the window and others inside in Brixton, all ludicrously priced.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 15, 2015)

I've no idea who buys from CEX as they always seem to sell secondhand stuff for almost the price of new.  It's bizarre.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 15, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> I've no idea who buys from CEX as they always seem to sell secondhand stuff for almost the price of new.  It's bizarre.



I think a lot of people use them to "trade up" as opposed to buying....


----------



## sim667 (Jul 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll take a pic if you like. There was 3 in the window and others inside in Brixton, all ludicrously priced.



I wonder if any of them are nicked.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2015)

There was five watches inside CeX and 3 in the window. That's an impressive return rate for a new product.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> I've no idea who buys from CEX as they always seem to sell secondhand stuff for almost the price of new.  It's bizarre.



Agreed, I've not known anyone to buy from them in well over a decade...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

It is so shit: to use it on the tube you have to press the phone's button twice - and the phone is slower than a contactless card. Fail.





> You can avoid the Touch ID delay when you reach the gate by pre-authorising the transaction before you get there. The process is currently a little clunky:
> Unlock your phone
> Go to Passbook
> Select the card you want to use
> ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2015)

Except in that video it looks like it works perfectly


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Except in that video it looks like it works perfectly


You have to fiddle about with your watch to get it to work, or pause for the phone to work. Try seeing how that goes down in a rammed rush hour crowd.

And it gets stupider:

Apple Pay fail: If your iPhone or Apple Watch battery dies on the Tube, TfL says you'll be fined the maximum fare



> The cracks in Apple's new contactless system (or perhaps, more specifically, the lifetime of their devices' batteries) are starting to show.
> 
> As part of a detailed set of advice for commuters using their iPhones and Apple Watches to effortlessly waft through ticket barriers on the Tube, TfL has warned of the very real possibility that their devices could run out of battery on the journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

And: 


> TfL also lists having both an iPhone and an Apple Watch as a potential issue – with a risk of being charged twice. It also warns that receiving a call while attempting to touch into or out of the gates will also cause issues, and that users with multiple cards on their account must remember to use the same one or potentially be charged twice.
> 
> For overseas travellers using Apple Pay, TfL warns it may not work and that users could be charged currency conversion fees.  http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/16/tfl-cautions-pitfalls-apple-pay


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2015)

Wife wants one for her birthday  Are they not shite though? Can't be arsed to plough through the thread, I've hoovering needs doing

and is there any chance of the Apple Watch 2/an updated Apple Watch 1 being out before then (October)?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 17, 2015)

"Fiddle with the watch" = double tap _one_ button


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Wife wants one for her birthday  Are they not shite though? Can't be arsed to plough through the thread, I've hoovering needs doing
> 
> and is there any chance of the Apple Watch 2/an updated Apple Watch 1 being out before then (October)?


They are shite. Even the crazed fanboys aren't falling over themselves for it. 

There's plenty for sale in secondhand shops already 

 



> Going by Google Trends, the Apple Watch is searched the least among Apple products, and even the iPod surpasses it, according to a report by *CNN*. Yes, the iPod that was launched almost a decade ago still outperforms the watch when it comes to searches by people.
> http://tech.firstpost.com/news-anal...-is-the-smartwatch-a-flop-already-274342.html


----------



## pesh (Jul 17, 2015)

it does sound almost as shit as Google glass tbh


----------



## emanymton (Jul 17, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Agreed, I've not known anyone to buy from them in well over a decade...


I got the case for my note 4 there, but it was half the price Samsung were asking.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2015)

Used Apple pay the other night for the first time and it was fucking awesome slick. No issues, just held phone near the device and half a second layer a buzz confirmed pay.

As I walked away a notification  came up with my receipt. I've spoken to a few people who've used it and each one was very impressed by just how easy and hassle free it is. Think banks have a real problem on their hands (and not just the reams of customers demanding Apple Pay either)...


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2015)

The buzz sure isn't building up like it usually does for Apple new products: 



> In the months surrounding the much-ballyhooed release of the Apple Watch, Apple managers courted Facebook in the hopes that the social networking giant would make a software application for the new gadget.
> 
> Facebook was not persuaded. Three months after the watch’s release, there is no Facebook app tailored for it. Adam Mosseri, who oversees Facebook’s news feed, said the social network had been studying the Apple Watch but had not figured out how to deliver a good Facebook experience — including the news feed’s stream of posts, photos and videos — on such a small screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is ballyhooed even a word?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Is ballyhooed even a word?


It's one of those words you only see in newspapers, like "fracas"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 21, 2015)

I was in London for a weekend a couple of weeks ago and noticed at least half a dozen of these out in the wild...people on the tube etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2015)

Surprising.

I wandered into a CEX last Saturday to see if there was a deluge of Apple Watches on sale. There was one, the Milanese Loop version (which made me instantly think it was stolen for some reason)!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2015)

*THE Apple Watch is to be advertised purely as a timekeeping device, rather than a weird little computer.*

After the corporation had a mysterious coughing fit while attempting to announce Apple Watch sales figures, it confirmed that a new promotional campaign would focus just on how handy it is if you need to know the time.

A spokesman said: “Forget all the other features, clearly nobody is interested. When you need to know the time fast, all it takes is one quick glance at your wrist. Because Apple Watch has got that covered.

“The screen will have the time on it, bang up to the last second. Any time, night or day, there it is. The time – Apple time.

“Knowing the time is essential for getting to a place when you are supposed to be there. Your competitors know the time – do you?”

“Watches are the future and so is time. In fact, the future is made of time.

23-year-old Mary Fisher said: “So it’s not a complicated little walkie-talkie for neckbeard men with too much disposable income. It’s a jazzy, synthetic-looking watch, like a Swatch.

“I think a Swatch is about forty quid. How much is an Apple Watch?”


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2015)

[emoji23]


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm getting one delivered on Monday.  My sister in law got one as a present and doesn't want it.

I'm most interested in the health monitoring potential of these devices (and others like the Google contact lens things) which I suspect on this iteration of the iWatch will be very limited. I'll wear it in the gym but don't see me wearing it anywhere else. Still I'm looking forward to arsing about with it and seeing if it is any use.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 31, 2015)

As I read about the watch I'm getting more underwhelmed unfortunately. 

From "Apple Watch for Beginners" - "Timer - The audio alert plus vibration mean that even if you fall asleep, it should wake you up in time to avoid burning your dinner"

I've never fallen asleep cooking my dinner. This is because while cooking it I'm standing and in my kitchen. Never have I said: I've got 10 mins while the pasta cooks. I'll take a quick 9 minutes nap. 

To be fair, it might be useful for horses who can sleep standing up, but I've never seen a stable with a kitchen so horses won't use it either.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 31, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> As I read about the watch I'm getting more underwhelmed unfortunately.
> 
> From "Apple Watch for Beginners" - "Timer - The audio alert plus vibration mean that even if you fall asleep, it should wake you up in time to avoid burning your dinner"
> 
> ...



That's cos you're not living life to the fullest.
Did you know that I saved 20 secs today with the Apple Watch?
We waste so much time pulling a phone out of the pocket to check the time/ texts/ emails...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm getting one delivered on Monday.  My sister in law got one as a present and doesn't want it.
> 
> I'm most interested in the health monitoring potential of these devices (and others like the Google contact lens things) which I suspect on this iteration of the iWatch will be very limited. I'll wear it in the gym but don't see me wearing it anywhere else. Still I'm looking forward to arsing about with it and seeing if it is any use.



Look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 2, 2015)

From the highly scientific "my mates" school of investigation...

I know 2 people who've had one since launch. One says it's become as indispensable as his phone, the other is thinking of selling it.

The "marmite" gadget moniker still seems to be appropriate...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2015)

Interesting that seems to be reflected in the reviews...


----------



## charliez (Aug 4, 2015)

Anyone bought the gold £13,500 Apple Watch yet then?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2015)

Apparently Apple are considering a plan to cut out the margin mobile operators get from selling iPhones to their customers. No, sorry, they deny it 

Apple denies plan to sell mobile services directly to consumers
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/04/us-apple-mobile-idUSKCN0Q91Q020150804


> Apple Inc (AAPL.O), the world's most profitable mobile phone maker, has denied working on a plan to market communications services directly to consumers and bypass the telecom companies on which it has long relied to sell its products.
> 
> Business Insider had on Monday reported that the iPhone maker was testing a so-called mobile virtual network operator (MVNO) service in the United States, which would involve it renting capacity from one or more network operators to sign up customers to its own phone and data plans.
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh wait, I thought this thread was about watching apple not the apple watch !!


----------



## charliez (Aug 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Apparently Apple are considering a plan to cut out the margin mobile operators get from selling iPhones to their customers. No, sorry, they deny it
> 
> Apple denies plan to sell mobile services directly to consumers
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/04/us-apple-mobile-idUSKCN0Q91Q020150804



Ruthless bastards.

Not like they need extra margin.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2015)

I have no love for the networks (they held mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along) but this story isn't true.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> (they held mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along)


How did this happen, exactly? What did Apple single handedly do to transform the mobile industry?


----------



## grit (Aug 6, 2015)

editor said:


> How did this happen, exactly? What did Apple single handedly do to transform the mobile industry?


They weren't the first but the iPhone did transform the mobile industry. Regardless if the field has somewhat evened out recently, the iPhone was as transformitive as the mouse.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2015)

grit said:


> They weren't the first but the iPhone did transform the mobile industry. Regardless if the field has somewhat evened out recently, the iPhone was as transformitive as the mouse.


That doesn't answer the question. I want to know how all the networks supposedly conspired to hold back "mobile phone innovation."


----------



## grit (Aug 7, 2015)

editor said:


> That doesn't answer the question. I want to know how all the networks supposedly conspired to hold back "mobile phone innovation."


 Ah, I was just responding to your apple transform question.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2015)

Might pop into an Apple Store today to have a first look at the watch. Will post photos and impressions if I do.


----------



## charliez (Aug 8, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Might pop into an Apple Store today to have a first look at the watch. Will post photos and impressions if I do.



They're not that impressive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm not sure impressive is the criteria id use...useful is a better one.


----------



## pesh (Aug 9, 2015)

they're not that useful either. and i don't think anyone really cares.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 9, 2015)

editor said:


> That doesn't answer the question. I want to know how all the networks supposedly conspired to hold back "mobile phone innovation."



I think in the US they were very tight with data plans. Not sure about over here.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 11, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> I think in the US they were very tight with data plans. Not sure about over here.



Mobile data was certainly years behind the UK when the first apple phones came out..... You could possibly argue that the uptake of iPhones pushed carriers the to improve their networks vastly, but Im not convinced thats the truth.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Mobile data was certainly years behind the UK when the first apple phones came out..... You could possibly argue that the uptake of iPhones pushed carriers the to improve their networks vastly, but Im not convinced thats the truth.


Me neither. I'm still at a loss to know how the networks supposedly held back mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Me neither. I'm still at a loss to know how the networks supposedly held back mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along.


http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/5/31...re-the-biggest-threat-to-innovation-editorial

This may be where the notion came from..... but I can't be bothered to read it


----------



## elbows (Aug 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Me neither. I'm still at a loss to know how the networks supposedly held back mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along.



Historically a couple of things springs to mind.

There certainly was a time that network operators were dicks in thinking that they were going to be the main content provider for their users, would get to make loads of money from all manner of walled-gardens, premium content, applications etc. But I believe they'd already realised it wasn't going to happen this way some years before the iPhone came alone, realised that mobile data was mostly going to be about the broader internet and not their crappy content offerings.

But a related issue is of more relevance and shouldn't really be denied as one of only a handful of important changes Apple can get credit for having instigated. Removal of network operator control over the OS, updates, and most crucially the App Store. Smartphones were gradually catching on without the iPhone anyway, and others would have come along with app stores even if Apple hadn't. But at the time the app store was a phenomenon and it accelerated smartphone adoption, I have no doubt of that. I'd argue that it also multiplied iPad sales and given how many people have discovered tablets to be ideal for a more limited range of scenarios than they may have imagined when first buying one, perhaps enabled the entire tablet form-factor to punch above its natural weight. Anyway both the network operators and the phone/phone OS manufacturers had their responsibilities for the shoddy state of apps etc before the iPhone, and I have little doubt that was one of the things that had been holding smartphones back.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/5/31...re-the-biggest-threat-to-innovation-editorial
> 
> This may be where the notion came from..... but I can't be bothered to read it


It's got little to do with the UK.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> It's got little to do with the UK.



Kid_Eternity didn't mention the UK did he?


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Kid_Eternity didn't mention the UK did he?


He didn't mention anywhere or specify sub-territories. He just claimed that the networks supposedly held back mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> He didn't mention anywhere or specify sub-territories. He just claimed that the networks supposedly held back mobile phone innovation back for years until Apple came along.



Exactly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Mobile data was certainly years behind the UK when the first apple phones came out..... You could possibly argue that the uptake of iPhones pushed carriers the to improve their networks vastly, but Im not convinced thats the truth.



It's not an argument it's a fact, data use shot up due to the iPhone.


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not an argument it's a fact, data use shot up due to the iPhone.


That may or many not be true, but you still haven't explained how (or indeed why) all the mobile phone networks supposedly conspired to "hold back innovation for years until Apple came along".


----------



## grit (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> That may or many not be true, but you still haven't explained how (or indeed why) all the mobile phone networks supposedly conspired to "hold back innovation for years until Apple came along".



I'd imagine the argument is, and I'm not decided on how I feel about it, is that the iPhone forced networks to modify their data polices. Which previous to the iPhone had been minimised to the detriment of the user and 3rd parties producing products. I was writing software for nokia handsets about a year or two before the iPhone hit. Its arrival did open up a lot of networks and therefore the possibilities for 3rd parties to make money in the space.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> That may or many not be true, but you still haven't explained how (or indeed why) all the mobile phone networks supposedly conspired to "hold back innovation for years until Apple came along".


The iPhone was the tipping point.  Prior to this, many of the operators for years tried to limit 'internet' access via protocols such as WAP and i-mode, with walled gardens of content. They weren't interested in an open internet/standards, freer data and making the device itself the hero.

'Conspired' is probably the wrong word, but the industry sleepwalked (sleptwalked) into it because they couldn't see or consider an alternative model that wouldn't erode their margins. 

And, as Kid_Eternity said, it was a fact that the introduction of the iPhone was the point at which this all changed.  It wasn't single-handedly Apple obviously as Android has also had a major impact, but the iPhone was the symbolic device that changed everything.  Thus began what one might call the 'second wave' of digital.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> The iPhone was the tipping point.  Prior to this, many of the operators for years tried to limit 'internet' access via protocols such as WAP and i-mode, with walled gardens of content. They weren't interested in an open internet/standards, freer data and making the device itself the hero.


There was no shortage of people freely accessing the internet on their mobiles long before the iPhone helped make the idea more popular. I was one of them. To suggest that all the networks somehow contrived to hold back innovation for years 'until Apple came along' is nonsense.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not an argument it's a fact, data use shot up due to the iPhone.


As it did for Android, Blackberry, Palm handsets etc etc.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> As it did for Android, Blackberry, Palm handsets etc etc.


Yes, and as I said _"the introduction of the iPhone was the point at which this all changed. It wasn't single-handedly Apple obviously as Android has also had a major impact, but the iPhone was the symbolic device that changed everything."  _Think you might be stretching it a bit with Palm though


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Yes, and as I said _"the introduction of the iPhone was the point at which this all changed. It wasn't single-handedly Apple obviously as Android has also had a major impact, but the iPhone was the symbolic device that changed everything."  _Think you might be stretching it a bit with Palm though


Palm was _massive_ in the States. Easy to forget now after they fucked themselves up, though.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> There was no shortage of people freely accessing the internet on their mobiles long before the iPhone helped make the idea more popular. I was one of them. To suggest that all the networks somehow contrived to hold back innovation for years 'until Apple came along' is nonsense.


It says 'until the iPhone came along' and also qualifies it.  It also says that 'contrived' is probably the wrong word.
if you're going to call my post out as nonsense (which you are more than entitled to do), then at least read it properly!

Re, 'I was using the internet on my phone for ages before the iPhone' - well, it's like the difference between 'weather' and 'climate'.  Just because it's pissing wet outside right now doesn't mean global warming isn't happening.  We are talking about a *huge* shift since smartphones hit - now available to the masses and the mobile networks have no option than to get swept along in their wake.  Think big.  And I'll say it again, the iPhone was the symbolic device that really helped to build up that head of steam.  I'll repeat, not the only device that drive data use, but the one that turned into mass market consumer desire and therefore a step change.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Palm was _massive_ in the States. Easy to forget now after they fucked themselves up, though.


I had a Handspring Trio (?).  Tried to pair it with my Nokia 6130 (what a truly great phone that was).  Never worked


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2015)

discobastard said:


> It says 'until the iPhone came along' and also qualifies it.  It also says that 'contrived' is probably the wrong word.
> if you're going to call my post out as nonsense (which you are more than entitled to do), then at least read it properly!
> 
> Re, 'I was using the internet on my phone for ages before the iPhone' - well, it's like the difference between 'weather' and 'climate'.  Just because it's pissing wet outside right now doesn't mean global warming isn't happening.  We are talking about a *huge* shift since smartphones hit - now available to the masses and the mobile networks have no option than to get swept along in their wake.  Think big.  And I'll say it again, the iPhone was the symbolic device that really helped to build up that head of steam.  I'll repeat, not the only device that drive data use, but the one that turned into mass market consumer desire and therefore a step change.


Yes, but that still doesn't tarry up with KE's claim.


----------



## elbows (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> There was no shortage of people freely accessing the internet on their mobiles long before the iPhone helped make the idea more popular. I was one of them. To suggest that all the networks somehow contrived to hold back innovation for years 'until Apple came along' is nonsense.



I'd completely agree with you, except you keep putting words in his mouth. In this case the word 'contrived', previously the word 'conspired'.

I point this out because in his initial post he never claimed the networks did this deliberately. I already described how, by being shit on certain fronts the mobile OS and hardware makers, along with certain aspirations the networks had to be content providers and gatekeepers, likely slowed the adoption of smartphones.

Don't get me wrong on this, Apple actually applied a very similar model of control-freakery, gatekeeper, walled-garden mentality to the iPhone as I've just accused the networks of having. The difference is Apple did it way better, i.e. timely updates, loads of dev on side, loads of content. But still bloody gatekeeper with their walled garden. So I'm not suggesting Apple were lovely and enlightened about it. Anyway this will probably just lead next to the old debate about the pros and cons of curated, censored etc app-stores, and I don't think we need to go there again.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

elbows said:


> I'd completely agree with you, except you keep putting words in his mouth. In this case the word 'contrived', previously the word 'conspired'.
> 
> I point this out because in his initial post he never claimed the networks did this deliberately. I already described how, by being shit on certain fronts the mobile OS and hardware makers, along with certain aspirations the networks had to be content providers and gatekeepers, likely slowed the adoption of smartphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong on this, Apple actually applied a very similar model of control-freakery, gatekeeper, walled-garden mentality to the iPhone as I've just accused the networks of having. The difference is Apple did it way better, i.e. timely updates, loads of dev on side, loads of content. But still bloody gatekeeper with their walled garden. So I'm not suggesting Apple were lovely and enlightened about it. Anyway this will probably just lead next to the old debate about the pros and cons of curated, censored etc app-stores, and I don't think we need to go there again.


Spot on analysis.  Inc the fact that Apple also  introduced a walled garden. Or more of a walled ecosystem. Which is a bit (ok, a lot) different.  But nonetheless a major liberator of innovation. Though we now have new concerns about curation and control emerging now that we're familiar living within that ecosystem. 

The networks had (and still have) nothing that can remotely compete, content is a poor rival to purpose and application.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Yes, but that still doesn't tarry up with KE's claim.


Which bit? 

I was tempering KE's claim. The spirit and essence of what he's said is right, though one could hyper-analyse it and reject it as a claim, even though it's essentially pretty much what happened.  

Eta: in my considered opinion

That happens a lot on forums


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2015)

editor said:


> That may or many not be true, but you still haven't explained how (or indeed why) all the mobile phone networks supposedly conspired to "hold back innovation for years until Apple came along".



Lol it is a fact. The networks said so themselves.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2015)

elbows said:


> I'd completely agree with you, except you keep putting words in his mouth. In this case the word 'contrived', previously the word 'conspired'.
> 
> I point this out because in his initial post he never claimed the networks did this deliberately. I already described how, by being shit on certain fronts the mobile OS and hardware makers, along with certain aspirations the networks had to be content providers and gatekeepers, likely slowed the adoption of smartphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong on this, Apple actually applied a very similar model of control-freakery, gatekeeper, walled-garden mentality to the iPhone as I've just accused the networks of having. The difference is Apple did it way better, i.e. timely updates, loads of dev on side, loads of content. But still bloody gatekeeper with their walled garden. So I'm not suggesting Apple were lovely and enlightened about it. Anyway this will probably just lead next to the old debate about the pros and cons of curated, censored etc app-stores, and I don't think we need to go there again.



Amazingly well reasoned post unlike the dishonest and barely rational attempts by the Editor. Thank
You, appreciate it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 26, 2015)

Started wearing the iWatch Sport this morning. So far impressions are that it's nicer in the flesh than the pictures, which to be fair isn't saying an awful lot. It's very comfortable. 

I'm interested in the health/exercise parts mainly. I'll report back when I had a chance to play a bit.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Started wearing the iWatch Sport this morning. So far impressions are that it's nicer in the flesh than the pictures, which to be fair isn't saying an awful lot. It's very comfortable.
> 
> *I'm interested in the health/exercise parts mainly.* I'll report back when I had a chance to play a bit.



Im starting to think this may be a good thing for me.....because I am a right fat git.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 26, 2015)

Get a fitbit then. A third of the price and the best seller on the market by a mile.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Get a fitbit then. A third of the price and the best seller on the market by a mile.


Yep. Better battery life, miles cheaper and better all round for fitness.
http://www.wareable.com/fitness-trackers/the-best-fitness-tracker



> If fitness is your primary focus then we think the Fitbit trackers come out on top (especially if you’re into multi sports or are even a semi serious runner), but the Apple Watch, of course, offer a lot more than just activity tracking and heart-rate monitoring. The expanding Apple Watch app ecosystem will make the Watch a much more versatile wearable than a dedicated fitness band.
> 
> But that comes at a pretty steep price, starting at £299 – compared to the Fitbit trackers that range from £79 to £199....
> 
> So for fitness and activity tracking we vote for the Fitbits, but applaud Apple for the Watch’s fitness apps that should push Watch owners to get up and move about more – something all of us gadget owners could do with to stop us sliding into unhealthy lifestyles.


http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/feature/wearable-tech/fitbit-trackers-vs-apple-watch-3612954/


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep. Better battery life, miles cheaper and better all round for fitness.
> http://www.wareable.com/fitness-trackers/the-best-fitness-tracker
> 
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/feature/wearable-tech/fitbit-trackers-vs-apple-watch-3612954/



I don't want something thats dedicated to fitness.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I don't want something thats dedicated to fitness.


I thought you said that you were primarily "interested in the health/exercise parts"?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 26, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I don't want something thats dedicated to fitness.


I haven't read up on the Apple watch for fitness use, however the Android ones were uniformly poor compared to a fitbit. The first Gen Samsung was worthless for sports.

I've got an MS band now, which i use with Android and i think works with iOS. It's far better for fitness tracking (as in it can do it) and it's comparable to a fitbit.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2015)

editor said:


> I thought you said that you were primarily "interested in the health/exercise parts"?



I said nothing about being *primarily *interested in the health/exercise parts..... It would be a nice thing to have additionally to the other stuff I may want a smartwatch for, but I'm no fitness freak.

That said most of the sports I do are water based, so i don't think any smartwatch will be suitable.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 26, 2015)

It seems there is a different Approach than from Fitbit, Polar etc.

There are separate activity and excercise apps. Activity is to help you be more active in general through the day. There is an excercise App which looks clunky and limited. I'm not sure how/if they interact and if they all in turn interact with the Health App.  Seems complicated but I haven't rtfm so can't really comment yet.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I said nothing about being *primarily *interested in the health/exercise parts..... It would be a nice thing to have additionally to the other stuff I may want a smartwatch for, but I'm no fitness freak.
> 
> That said most of the sports I do are water based, so i don't think any smartwatch will be suitable.


There are quite a few fitness watches available for swimmers: 












http://www.livescience.com/50192-best-swim-trackers.html


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2015)

editor said:


> There are quite a few fitness watches available for swimmers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only one with daily activity tracking is $419 dollars. 

Im going to be completely honest, I want an apple watch if I'm going to get anything..... it would be a treat, something to celebrate my career change..... not something I need, I'm well aware of that.

Im just trying to justify it to myself by asserting online it may help me get a wee bit fitter...... which it probably won't, as I'll be able to buy cakes from the shop without even getting my phone or wallet out of my pocket


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2015)

sim667 said:


> The only one with daily activity tracking is $419 dollars.
> 
> Im going to be completely honest, I want an apple watch if I'm going to get anything..... it would be a treat, something to celebrate my career change..... not something I need, I'm well aware of that.
> 
> Im just trying to justify it to myself by asserting online it may help me get a wee bit fitter...... which it probably won't, as I'll be able to buy cakes from the shop without even getting my phone or wallet out of my pocket


Fair enough, but it's a poor choice for water based activities and - as you probably know - buying v1 of any product is rarely the greatest idea. But if it's going to bring you pleasure - go for it!


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm enjoying being able to see texts and dictate a reply on my wrist. It seems more accurate than Siri on my phone but I think that's unlikely.

I'm on my own at home mind, I'd absolutely never talk to my wrist if there was a chance I'd be seen doing it. Actually both the good and bad Angel on either shoulder were in close agreement I looked like a cunt even doing it on my own in an empty house.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 26, 2015)

editor said:


> I thought you said that you were primarily "interested in the health/exercise parts"?



Primarily suggest he is interested in the other functions, to a lesser extent.


editor said:


> There are quite a few fitness watches available for swimmers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speedo launching a new one on the 1st of September, I forget what it's called...

e2a: Speedo Shine....


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 26, 2015)

There's an absolute lorry load on the market isn't there? I wonder where we will be in 3/4 years? Exciting products on the way I think.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2015)

Starting to see Apple Watches more often in the wild now. In the last few weeks I've seen one or two a week on my travels which is far higher than before. Clearly not scientific but what's interesting is all types of people (young/ old, male/ female and other demographics) were wearing them.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2015)

A mate just got one and loves it (as do a couple of his friends who've been raving about it). First time I've heard someone talking about it with such enthusiasm...


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2015)

Apple fans love Apple product shocker!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2015)

Who said they were apple fans? They have iPhones and windows laptops. Not exactly fitting with your 2001 parody of tech consumers is it?[emoji23]


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Apple fans love Apple product shocker!



You really have become a parody of yourself with this anti-Apple schtick! 

You do realise that your criticism of them is so biased and well known that it's rendered completely valueless to any neutral with half a brain?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Who said they were apple fans? They have iPhones and windows laptops. Not exactly fitting with your 2001 parody of tech consumers is it?[emoji23]


Such is your undying and uncritical love for anything Apple, I don't even believe what you write these days. You have a never ending supply of unnamed friends who are positively beside themselves with joy at every product, even when the independent reviews paint an entirely different picture. You have lost all critical abilities and are unable to offer a balanced opinion on anything from Apple - and that is what I'm commenting on. 


Spymaster said:


> You really have become a parody of yourself with this anti-Apple schtick!
> 
> You do realise that your criticism of them is so biased and well known that it's rendered completely valueless to any neutral with half a brain?


Do you realise that I don't give a flying fuck about your nasty personal attacks? I hope so. Maybe then you'll STFU.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you realise that I don't give a flying fuck about your nasty personal attacks? I hope so. Maybe then you'll STFU.


Personal attacks? Someone needs to grow a thicker fucking skin.

You're being criticised for your unreasonable and thoroughly biased, snidey postings, just as dozens of other posters are on this site every day. Am I going to get a warning too?

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Personal attacks? Someone needs to grow a thicker fucking skin.
> 
> You're being criticised for your unreasonable and thoroughly biased, snidey postings, just as dozens of other posters are on this site every day. Am I going to get a warning too?
> 
> Grow the fuck up.


Stop the personal abuse please.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Stop the personal abuse please.



What personal abuse?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2015)

I just came here for the turtle neck jumpers


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> What personal abuse?


We're expressing personal opinions about tech products. You're charging in with your big mouth to throw around abuse. Shut up now please.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I just came here for the turtle neck jumpers


I heard there's another fucking film coming out about that genius-but-evil-megalomaniac Steve Jobs. Jeez


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I heard there's another fucking film coming out about that genius-but-evil-megalomaniac Steve Jobs. Jeez



The last one was fucking nauseating.....

He may have been an evil genius megalomaniac, but as someone who works in IT development, I can see what he did to apple fortunes (on his second attempt) were really quite astounding, and whilst we live in a society where you are by and large solely valued by your profitability, he will undoubtedly be held up as an aspirational character in the media for a long time yet.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> The last one was fucking nauseating.....
> 
> He may have been an evil genius megalomaniac, but as someone who works in IT development, I can see what he did to apple fortunes (on his second attempt) were really quite astounding, and whilst we live in a society where you are by and large solely valued by your profitability, he will undoubtedly be held up as an aspirational character in the media for a long time yet.


Oh, what he did in terms of technical and aesthetic achievements are up there with the very, very best, but sometimes that clouds people from the reality of what a nasty, vindictive and generally unpleasant human being he was.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> We're expressing personal opinions about tech products.



No you're not. You hadn't posted on this thread for nearly 2 weeks, then just popped by to post this snipe from the sidelines:



> Apple fans love Apple product shocker!



That's not an opinion about tech products. It's a derogatory comment designed to denigrate and demean the experiences of others with whom you disagree on an ideological level. Don't pretend otherwise because we've all seen you doing this for years!



> You're charging in with your big mouth to throw around abuse.



Can you stop the personal abuse please?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> No you're not. You hadn't posted on this thread for nearly 2 weeks, then just popped by to post this snipe from the sidelines:


Except I've explained the context to that comment, and that's Kid Eternity's endless stockpile of unnamed pals who just love every single piece of aweeeesome Apple tech that he currently wants to froth on about. It's as tired and as unpersuasive an arguing technique as the old "I've had loads of PMs of support" line.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, what he did in terms of technical and aesthetic achievements are up there with the very, very best, but sometimes that clouds people from the reality of what a nasty, vindictive and generally unpleasant human being he was.


unfortunately they're the ones that often "progress" most.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> unfortunately they're the ones that often "progress" most.


Well, that's capitalism for you of course, but I've always felt that the deeply serious flaws of both Jobs and Apple get overlooked far too easily just because people are too busy being dazzled by the swishy technology. I think they're both awful role models in an industry where the leaders could - and should - lead by example.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 7, 2015)

In fairness to KE, he was pretty unenthusiastic about the Apple Watch just a few pages back.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 7, 2015)

Fassbender portrays Jobs as completely unlikable throughout the film according to early viewings.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Fassbender portrays Jobs as completely unlikable throughout the film according to early viewings.


It looks fucking awful.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 7, 2015)

That trailer does look a bit lame. Think I'll give it a miss.

I actually didn't hate the Ashton Kutcher film. It was decent enough without being some massive big budget hollywood tripe. The only thing I thought sucked was the fact it missed off a whole chunk of his story from the invention of the ipod up until his death. It romanticised far too long about his early days IMO.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Well, that's capitalism for you of course, but I've always felt that the deeply serious flaws of both Jobs and Apple get overlooked far too easily just because people are too busy being dazzled by the swishy technology. I think they're both awful role models in an industry where the leaders could - and should - lead by example.



In the grand scheme of capitalist market they do lead by example, in a capitalist frame of terms.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 7, 2015)

editor said:


> It looks fucking awful.




I didn't think that you'd be pre-booking tickets at your local multiplex


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> In the grand scheme of capitalist market they do lead by example, in a capitalist frame of terms.


I think you know what I meant...


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 10, 2015)

Have people started to lose interest in Apple?  They announced some pretty m,ajor stuff with the ipad Pro last night and yet not a single comment on here.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 10, 2015)

No. Just lost interested in the childish arguments that all the Apple threads turn into.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 10, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Fassbender portrays Jobs as completely unlikable throughout the film according to early viewings.



Woz (who is as about as down-to-earth as an ubergeek can be) seems to think it is "believable":

Steve Wozniak: Shocked and amazed by Steve Jobs movie - BBC News

"I felt I was seeing the real Steve jobs in there".


----------



## 2hats (Sep 10, 2015)

2hats said:


> Woz (who is as about as down-to-earth as an ubergeek can be) seems to think it is "believable":
> 
> Steve Wozniak: Shocked and amazed by Steve Jobs movie - BBC News
> 
> "I felt I was seeing the real Steve jobs in there".



(Note - he did consult on the film).


----------



## sim667 (Sep 10, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> No. Just lost interested in the childish arguments that all the Apple threads turn into.



Yeah basically there's a few people who have basically killed any apple discussion on u75.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Yeah basically there's a few people who have basically killed any apple discussion on u75.


Don't you think it's also down to the fact that all the endless breathless hype over increasingly minor product updates have left very little to talk about?


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't you think it's also down to the fact that all the endless breathless hype over increasingly minor product updates have left very little to talk about?



I believe with all my heart that if this wasn't your forum, you'd have been given warnings for disrupting threads with your pathetic antics.

Instead its you who dishes out the warnings, with all the self-awareness of an apple watch that hasn't been left on charge overnight,


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

elbows said:


> I believe with all my heart that if this wasn't your forum, you'd have been given warnings for disrupting threads with your pathetic antics.


Your opinion is duly noted.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks. Granted I agree that there are other factors at work here - various product categories in general aren't as exciting anymore, progress is very slow with wearables which reduces the level of chatter about them in general (not just apple). And the forums as a whole are not quite the same as they were 5+ years ago, it feels like there are less people engaged overall although I'm sure certain stats can show the contrary.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2015)

And on a personal psychological level, I suspect that one of the reasons I am far less interested in Apple products these days is that I have few prospects to afford to buy any of them. Not that I had money years ago, but I did have credit.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2015)

I also hate the apple stigma, and when it comes to wearables I think thats fatal.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

elbows said:


> Thanks. Granted I agree that there are other factors at work here - various product categories in general aren't as exciting anymore, progress is very slow with wearables which reduces the level of chatter about them in general (not just apple). And the forums as a whole are not quite the same as they were 5+ years ago, it feels like there are less people engaged overall although I'm sure certain stats can show the contrary.


Far more people reading the boards, far fewer posting. 

As the technology progresses merges into one homogeneous mass of highly capable devices, the whole Mac vs PC vs Android thing has got a lot less interesting and the squealing of the fanboys more irrelevant, IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Personal attacks? Someone needs to grow a thicker fucking skin.
> 
> You're being criticised for your unreasonable and thoroughly biased, snidey postings, just as dozens of other posters are on this site every day. Am I going to get a warning too?
> 
> Grow the fuck up.



Indeed. He's not playing fair: trolling people then threatening to ban them when react badly to his negativity. Depressing stuff...


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Indeed. He's not playing fair: trolling people then threatening to ban them when react badly to his negativity. Depressing stuff...


You were the one constantly seeking a reaction by posting up personal abuse, and this post is yet another example. Stop now please.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 11, 2015)

Can we please have separate apple threads..... one for blowing hot air up each others arses, and one for the people who are actually interested in apple products?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2015)

editor said:


> You were the one constantly seeking a reaction by posting up personal abuse, and this post is yet another example. Stop now please.



That's bollox, your lying. Again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Can we please have separate apple threads..... one for blowing hot air up each others arses, and one for the people who are actually interested in apple products?



If the Editor stopped wasting our time we could easily do this...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If the Editor stopped wasting our time we could easily do this...


I'm putting you on mutual ignore because I'm fed up with your endless nasty personal bullshit. Bye!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2015)

The delusion of this guy. But anyway a least I won't have to suffer his depressing ways anymore!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 13, 2015)

elbows said:


> Thanks. Granted I agree that there are other factors at work here - various product categories in general aren't as exciting anymore, progress is very slow with wearables which reduces the level of chatter about them in general (not just apple). And the forums as a whole are not quite the same as they were 5+ years ago, it feels like there are less people engaged overall although I'm sure certain stats can show the contrary.



One of the things that has narked me a bit on the "smart watch" front, is that no-one seems to have "battle-tested" them thoroughly - it's all "I put it through a week of hard use". I want to know if a watch can stand up to a year or two of hard use, not just a week!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 13, 2015)

elbows said:


> I also hate the apple stigma, and when it comes to wearables I think thats fatal.



Stigma tends to be suffered by people in small minorities. I'm not sure that in Apple-world, any of their product users are a "small minority", except in terms of users of their personal computers.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't you think it's also down to the fact that all the endless breathless hype over increasingly minor product updates have left very little to talk about?



No. Its not.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The delusion of this guy. But anyway a least I won't have to suffer his depressing ways anymore!



You totally heard that in a Jackie Mason voice, when you were writing it.


----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stigma tends to be suffered by people in small minorities. I'm not sure that in Apple-world, any of their product users are a "small minority", except in terms of users of their personal computers.



Wearables haven't caught on yet - there is a stigma about them in general and when combined with the strong negative feelings many have towards Apple, a potential double-whammie.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> You totally heard that in a Jackie Mason voice, when you were writing it.



[emoji16]


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2015)

I had quite a long play around with one today and I was mighty unimpressed. The build looked better than most of the competition, but the whole thing reeked of v1-ness. I hated the fiddly crown and didn't like how it felt on the wrist. 

Unless you simply just can't resist playing with the latest tech - no matter how half-baked it is -  you'd be bloody mad to fork out for one now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like it's selling millions, now seeing it fairly regularly in the wild too. Still not convinced however...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2015)

I saw one in the flesh for the first time....... The build quality felt nice, but I also felt like it needed more to the OS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I saw one in the flesh for the first time....... The build quality felt nice, but I also felt like it needed more to the OS.



I found them confusing to use. The UX is more than a little unwieldy...


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I saw one in the flesh for the first time....... The build quality felt nice, but I also felt like it needed more to the OS.


I got really confused when on some of the navigation and I really don't like that fiddly little crown. I've no idea how good or bad the actual watch is, but Samsung's rotating bezel on the S2 seems to provide a far more intuitive and usuable interface.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2015)

The crown seemed be more for zooming rather than navigating as far as I could see.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2015)

sim667 said:


> The crown seemed be more for zooming rather than navigating as far as I could see.


I got completely lost and gave up but I imagine it will be the same for most smartwatches.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2015)

editor said:


> I got completely lost and gave up but I imagine it will be the same for most smartwatches.


The learning curve is definitely, well, not steep as such, but a bit "un apple". It's not as intuitive as you'd expect. There's a lot to pack in to such a limited form factor. But, as you say, most of these first generation watches are going to suffer from this to one extent or another. I think there's still a long way to go with them...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The learning curve is definitely, well, not steep as such, but a bit "un apple". It's not as intuitive as you'd expect. There's a lot to pack in to such a limited form factor. But, as you say, most of these first generation watches are going to suffer from this to one extent or another. I think there's still a long way to go with them...



Indeed.


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2015)

A Pebble is very intuitive. Buttons. Amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2015)

So a friend of my wife randomly was given one as a birthday present. She's got an iPhone but is easily classed as a 'casual' tech user. Asked her what she though of it and got five minutes of 'OMG it's so awesome!!'.[emoji15]

Was a little surprised but it was more novelty too, asked her what she actually uses it for and she reeled off a long list including:

- Replying to whatsapp
- taking calls
- using Siri to set reminders 
- changing music on her phone while commuting

Have to say I was very surprised by her reaction but she gave it a ringing endorsement and kept saying I should get one (still can't see why but there you go)...

What was interesting to me was her expectations, she was thrilled by the simple little uses which taken together present the watch as having real value.


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2015)

I read something awhile back about a survey (not sure who by, but not Apple) of Apple Watch users that found that 'non-tech' users had a much higher satisfaction with it than the hardcore.

Curious.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2015)

Met my first iWatch user last week.
He is an Apple person though and evangelised about it vociferously.
Didn't convince me I can't live without it though!


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Met my first iWatch user last week.
> He is an Apple person though and evangelised about it vociferously.
> Didn't convince me I can't live without it though!



Apple employee?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2015)

paolo said:


> Apple employee?


No, just a user of multiple apple devices.


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2015)

weltweit said:


> No, just a user of multiple apple devices.



Oh ok.

In my social circle there's quite a few - maybe 10 - who fall into that camp.

Only one has the watch. Everyone else is nonplussed.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2015)

My friend showed me his the other day, he's not an apple evangelist, but he does like tech generally...

he was very "meh" about it.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

sim667 said:


> My friend showed me his the other day, he's not an apple evangelist, but he does like tech generally...
> 
> he was very "meh" about it.


I don't know anyone with one, and after several plays on one, I remain most meh-ful.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm still on the fence. I kinda _want_ one, but I don't _need_ one, and all it would be right now is a toy. I just still can't see any compelling argument for a smartwatch of any make. They're far to compromised at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2015)

paolo said:


> I read something awhile back about a survey (not sure who by, but not Apple) of Apple Watch users that found that 'non-tech' users had a much higher satisfaction with it than the hardcore.
> 
> Curious.



Not seen anything like that data wise but after speaking with the person I mentioned above I can appreciate the idea it might be true.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm still on the fence. I kinda _want_ one, but I don't _need_ one, and all it would be right now is a toy. I just still can't see any compelling argument for a smartwatch of any make. They're far to compromised at the moment.



I'm not really interested, just can't see the use case for a smart watch when my phone does enough and more...but I admit I'm probably not the target market for this as I'm not into jewelry or watches etc...


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm still on the fence. I kinda _want_ one, but I don't _need_ one, and all it would be right now is a toy. I just still can't see any compelling argument for a smartwatch of any make. They're far to compromised at the moment.


And the ones with the shit battery lives are even more comprised than the ones with the not quite so shit battery life. if I had to have one, I'd rather one with less whizz-bang functionality and a better battery life.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> And the ones with the shit battery lives are even more comprised than the ones with the not quite so shit battery life. if I had to have one, I'd rather one with less whizz-bang functionality and a better battery life.


The battery life of the Apple one is a day, easy, according to a mate who has one. I could live with that. I charge my phone every day so don't see any difference. As such I'd rather have one that does lots of things. But as it stands, none of the things they do really grab my attention. It's still a product searching for a role IMHO.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The battery life of the Apple one is a day, easy, according to a mate who has one. I could live with that. I charge my phone every day so don't see any difference.


Maybe you just enjoy plugging in more and more products at night, but I'm kinda drawn to the less is more philosophy. Haven't a smartphone that doesn't need to be charged every day a;ready ales a big difference. The charger is one less thing I'm happy to not have to carry (or forget) if I'm away overnight.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Maybe you just enjoy plugging in more and more products at night, but I'm kinda drawn to the less is more philosophy. Haven't a smartphone that doesn't need to be charged every day a;ready ales a big difference. The charger is one less thing I'm happy to not have to carry (or forget) if I'm away overnight.


I'm kinda used to carrying around cases stuffed full of cables and bits, so one more charger really wouldn't make any difference. 

I really want to like smartwatches. They should make sense. A computer on your wrist. It's sci-fi, it's cool. Except well, they're not. Nobody seems to have worked it out properly yet.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm kinda used to carrying around cases stuffed full of cables and bits, so one more charger really wouldn't make any difference.


Happy to say I don't take around a case stuffed full of cables and chargers when I go away for a night away on the lash with my mates.  

I think the smartphone concept will work, but Apple's is tech overkill as are some of the other ones that are over-stuffed with functionality you're never going to want. All I need is notifications, directions, alarms and Google Now in something that has a super simple interface and lasts at least 4 days. Oh, and I'm not going to pay a shitload for it either.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Happy to say I don't take around a case stuffed full of cables and chargers when I go away for a night away on the lash with my mates.
> 
> I think the smartphone concept will work, but Apple's is tech overkill as are some of the other ones that are over-stuffed with functionality you're never going to want. All I need is notifications, directions, alarms and Google Now in something that has a super simple interface and lasts at least 4 days. Oh, and I'm not going to pay a shitload for it either.


I think the key is a device not so much as "stuffed with functionality you don't want", but, like a smartphone, a device that has the potential to be almost anything you want, albeit within the confines of the form factor. I'm sure at some point a clever developer is going to come up with an idea that will suddenly make sense, but I'll be fucked if I can think what that might be. Which is why I'm not a developer


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think the key is a device not so much as "stuffed with functionality you don't want", but, like a smartphone, a device that has the potential to be almost anything you want, albeit within the confines of the form factor. I'm sure at some point a clever developer is going to come up with an idea that will suddenly make sense, but I'll be fucked if I can think what that might be. Which is why I'm not a developer


I'm seeing people writing games for the Apple Watch and other pointless-battery sucking distractions. Which seems to miss the point to me somewhat. Oh, and I'd add a soundhound app to what I'd like on a watch. be a bit cooler than sticking my phone out when I'm trying to ID a song.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm seeing people writing games for the Apple Watch and other pointless-battery sucking distractions. Which seems to miss the point to me somewhat. Oh, and I'd add a soundhound app to what I'd like on a watch. be a bit cooler than sticking my phone out when I'm trying to ID a song.


Games are missing the point by a mile, yeah.

I assume Soundhoud is like Shazam? Yeah, that would be a useful tool. But still just really duplicating something a phone does. I want to see people coming up with stuff that's new, something that takes the device and does something uniquely suited to it. That's when they'd become more attractive.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Games are missing the point by a mile, yeah.
> 
> I assume Soundhoud is like Shazam? Yeah, that would be a useful tool. But still just really duplicating something a phone does. I want to see people coming up with stuff that's new, something that takes the device and does something uniquely suited to it.


Good luck with that. Smartwatches are just mini phones on your wrist so I'd suggest that they might want to start doing the the things that ordinary watches currently do very well indeed: being tough, with a massive battery life, ease of use, high legibility etc etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Good luck with that. Smartwatches are just mini phones on your wrist


And if they stay that way they're going to fail. I'm convinced there's potential for them to be something else.



> I'd suggest that they might want to start doing the the things that ordinary watches currently do very well indeed: being tough, with a massive battery life, ease of use, high legibility etc etc.


But if that's what you want, surely you'd just buy a traditional watch?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> But if that's what you want, surely you'd just buy a traditional watch?


I'd like all that with the other things I listed - I don't think it's _that much_ of an ask although maybe it's a couple of years away still.

And being able to make calls on your watch? Fucking stupid.


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Happy to say I don't take around a case stuffed full of cables and chargers when I go away for a night away on the lash with my mates.
> 
> I think the smartphone concept will work, but Apple's is tech overkill as are some of the other ones that are over-stuffed with functionality you're never going to want. All I need is notifications, directions, alarms and Google Now in something that has a super simple interface and lasts at least 4 days. Oh, and I'm not going to pay a shitload for it either.


Pebble


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

magneze said:


> Pebble


That's half way there except it looks, well shit. And it's all a bit clunky.


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> That's half way there except it looks, well shit. And it's all a bit clunky.


Have you used one?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2015)

magneze said:


> Have you used one?


I've played with one, yes. Not for me!


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I've played with one, yes. Not for me!


Thing is with these things is that playing with one isn't what you do with it day-to-day. Once you set it up then you can just leave and it just works. Notifications come in and you can respond to them - with voice too (brilliant for when you can't get to your phone). Directions, once you have the app installed, just work. Alarms, of course, it's a watch. Google Now, well, there are apps for it but I don't find them useful. I don't notice battery as ever a problem - once a week charge. I think once I ran it all the way down - it still showed the right time. Fuck knows why no-one else is using e-paper and buttons, it's so simple and works so well.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

magneze said:


> Thing is with these things is that playing with one isn't what you do with it day-to-day. Once you set it up then you can just leave and it just works. Notifications come in and you can respond to them - with voice too (brilliant for when you can't get to your phone). Directions, once you have the app installed, just work. Alarms, of course, it's a watch. Google Now, well, there are apps for it but I don't find them useful. I don't notice battery as ever a problem - once a week charge. I think once I ran it all the way down - it still showed the right time. Fuck knows why no-one else is using e-paper and buttons, it's so simple and works so well.


I think they're better than an Apple Watch, but a big thing is that I just don't like the look of any of their watches - and if I'm going to wear the thing every day, that's kind of important too.


----------



## Mojofilter (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Happy to say I don't take around a case stuffed full of cables and chargers when I go away for a night away on the lash with my mates.
> 
> I think the smartphone concept will work, but Apple's is tech overkill as are some of the other ones that are over-stuffed with functionality you're never going to want. All I need is notifications, directions, alarms and Google Now in something that has a super simple interface and lasts at least 4 days. Oh, and I'm not going to pay a shitload for it either.


Sony Smartwatch 3 meets that criteria if your willing to compromise that 4 days down to 2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2015)

It's a small sample but Wristly have looked into why people don't want the Apple Watch: Dissatisfaction Learnings — Wristly Thoughts

What's telling, is the high likelihood that if you work in tech you won't like it. If this insight holds at scale it means you have to basically take all tech reviews of it with a high degree of skepticism.

It also explains part of my meh toward it too, as a tech enthusiast it doesn't feel like a product that does enough for me!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

This sort of look is the only kind of thing I'd consider wearing:





LG Urbane 2nd Edition Watch: One of the best Android Wear watches you may never get to own (Review)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2015)

The new round Pebbles are getting there:


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new round Pebbles are getting there:
> 
> View attachment 80252 View attachment 80253


They're looking better but that bezel is mahoooosive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 1, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new round Pebbles are getting there:
> 
> View attachment 80252 View attachment 80253



Fugly.


----------



## xenon (Dec 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The new round Pebbles are getting there:
> 
> View attachment 80252 View attachment 80253



Where, another pretty solution with out a problem.


----------



## xenon (Dec 3, 2015)

Smart watches, tomorrows amstrad email phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

xenon said:


> Smart watches, tomorrows amstrad email phone.


No, you're wrong. smart watches will happen, but right now they're getting it wrong for a whole load of reasons, with battery life being one of the main ones. I wear a watch. Always have. But if they can find a way for me to check basic things without always having to pull my phone out of my pocket - and not recharge the thing every fucking night - I'm in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2015)

editor said:


> No, you're wrong. smart watches will happen, but right now they're getting it wrong for a whole load of reasons, with battery life being one of the main ones. I wear a watch. Always have. But if they can find a way for me to check basic things without always having to pull my phone out of my pocket - and not recharge the thing every fucking night - I'm in.



If the manufacturers came up with a smart watch that was powered like a Seiko Kinetic, I'd buy one in an instant!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2015)

xenon said:


> Smart watches, tomorrows amstrad email phone.



Certainly looks that way.


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2015)

Time for my usual rant about battery & energy issues.

These are tough problem to solve, to the extent that its not possible to pick a year with any certainty when smart watches may begin to live up to editors spec. Especially as we rarely have any idea which hyped energy storage solutions will actually arrive in the stated timeframe (recall the fuel cell hype for a few years last decade I think it was). And often even when the situation with batteries seems to improve with certain classes of device as far as most people are concerned, really the revolution is often in device efficiency rather than battery storage capacity. (e.g. tablets in the iPad era compared to tablet pcs that came before). It's not obvious that there is much on either front that can be brought to smartwatches in the coming few years, not that will improve things by such a notable leap as days more battery. The most obvious option is to change how smart the smartwatch is, but thats hard to pull off when people are still struggling to discover compelling use cases for smartwatches, and where there is already a history of dumber devices that last longer.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2015)

elbows said:


> Time for my usual rant about battery & energy issues.
> 
> These are tough problem to solve, to the extent that its not possible to pick a year with any certainty when smart watches may begin to live up to editors spec. Especially as we rarely have any idea which hyped energy storage solutions will actually arrive in the stated timeframe (recall the fuel cell hype for a few years last decade I think it was). And often even when the situation with batteries seems to improve with certain classes of device as far as most people are concerned, really the revolution is often in device efficiency rather than battery storage capacity. (e.g. tablets in the iPad era compared to tablet pcs that came before). It's not obvious that there is much on either front that can be brought to smartwatches in the coming few years, not that will improve things by such a notable leap as days more battery. The most obvious option is to change how smart the smartwatch is, but thats hard to pull off when people are still struggling to discover compelling use cases for smartwatches, and where there is already a history of dumber devices that last longer.


Samsung's Gear S2 seems to be more on the right track. 
http://www.androidcentral.com/two-months-longterm-look-samsung-gear-s2


----------



## Crispy (Dec 8, 2015)

Speaking of battery life:

 

Official iphone battery case. Wow. What a looker.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Speaking of battery life:
> 
> View attachment 80580
> 
> Official iphone battery case. Wow. What a looker.


Live and direct from Planet Ugly! That is hideous. I think Steve Jobs was an utter bellend, but he understood good design. His grave-spinning must be reaching turbo speed with this thing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 8, 2015)

I can sort of see what they were thinking - it will still feel the same in the hand as before, due to the edges being thin etc.

But the execution of it is awful.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I can sort of see what they were thinking - it will still feel the same in the hand as before, due to the edges being thin etc.
> 
> But the execution of it is awful.


You'll very rarely hear me criticise Apple's design work, but that thing looks like an eBay cheapo battery pack. It's vile.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 9, 2015)

editor said:


> You'll very rarely hear me criticise Apple's design work, but that thing looks like an eBay cheapo battery pack. It's vile.


Everything in my head (and everything I've read) says that its a clunky, ugly, poorly designed battery case.  But for some perverse reason, I kind of like it.  I can't put my finger on why though.  I'm certainly no Apple fanboy.

Weird.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Everything in my head (and everything I've read) says that its a clunky, ugly, poorly designed battery case.  But for some perverse reason, I kind of like it.  I can't put my finger on why though.  I'm certainly no Apple fanboy.
> 
> Weird.



It looks ugly but that's pretty irrelevant for its use. All battery case things are ugly ime but they're very useful if you need extra juice at conferences or in the field overseas...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2016)

Well despite my utter disinterest in owning one this week I was given a Space Grey Apple Watch Sport!

So far it's fairly comfortable and anyone who thinks the battery is bad either hasn't used one or is exaggerating; I've had mine on all day, have been fucking about with t every chance I get and after 13 hours wearing it still has 47% battery.

Will post more impressions over the coming weeks as I use the full range of its functions and features.


.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 21, 2016)

Apple Watch sounds so dated now.
Are they going to invest more into this area? Won't Apple be looking into VR or similar?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2016)

Have to say after deep skepticism the actual experience of owning and using one is vastly different to what I thought it would be.

There are just so many excellent uses for it that pop up throughout the day and omg Apple Pay is sublimely super fast on the watch!


.


----------



## elbows (Apr 23, 2016)

Virtual Blue said:


> Apple Watch sounds so dated now.
> Are they going to invest more into this area? Won't Apple be looking into VR or similar?



I'm sure they will be researching these things but its unclear what products they might build with VR, AR or other tech at this point. Certainly they bought the company that make the tech that went into the original Kinect a few years back, so they have an interest in alternative input methods and other stuff that might make an interesting product one day, but I doubt they are in a huge rush and they certainly haven't given up on the smartwatch yet.

My dad got me a hilariously cheap smartwatch that only cost £6 and even though it is naff on most levels, its been enough to make me think that a smartwatch wouldn't be totally wasted on me. Can't afford a good one though so I shall sit out another generation or two unless a bunch of cash falls in my lap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2016)

Lol VR isn't mass market and as already pointed out its not even clear what people will want to do with it...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2016)

Amazing, just got 45 hours use of a single charge!


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Amazing, just got 45 hours use of a single charge!
> 
> 
> .



Did you actually do anything with it or was that it just telling the time?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Did you actually do anything with it or was that it just telling the time?


This explains the watch's battery life: 






Apple Watch battery life: how many hours does it last?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> This explains the watch's battery life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll stick with my Sunto for now. It tells me things like altitude, sunrise and sunset and has a nice stop watch and I've not yet changed the battery.

I can think of loads of apps for a smart watch I'd like, but they aren't main stream and I'd need 3 days of actual use.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'll stick with my Sunto for now. It tells me things like altitude, sunrise and sunset and has a nice stop watch and I've not yet changed the battery.
> 
> I can think of loads of apps for a smart watch I'd like, but they aren't main stream and I'd need 3 days of actual use.


All of the smart watches currently available have varying levels of shit battery life - and the more features they bolt on to make them seem more attractive, the worse the battery life gets.

This site has a comparison of battery lives: http://smartwatches.specout.com/


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> All of the smart watches currently available have varying levels of shit battery life - and the more features they bolt on to make them seem more attractive, the worse the battery life gets.



Yup. Very happy with my old school tech for now. Plus I suspect it's a bit more durable then most of these offerings.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yup. Very happy with my old school tech for now. Plus I suspect it's a bit more durable then most of these offerings.


I think you'd be pretty mad (or loaded) to invest too much into the 1st/2nd/3rd gen smartwatches. I definitely think they'll find a niche but only when the battery life gets a lot, lot better.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I think you'd be pretty mad (or loaded) to invest too much into the 1st/2nd/3rd gen smartwatches. I definitely think they'll find a niche but only when the battery life gets a lot, lot better.



And can have apps that tie into navigation. That would also be nice. A genuine barometer in there with the right software would be very clever.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2016)

The next watch is expected later this year. I came close to getting the first one but it seemed a bit premature. Plus I'd  feel more comfortable when more and more people start wearing these out in public.

I'm hoping they can get some improvements to performance and battery life although I predict I will mostly just want it for notifications, and time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> The next watch is expected later this year. I came close to getting the first one but it seemed a bit premature. Plus I'd  feel more comfortable when more and more people start wearing these out in public.
> 
> I'm hoping they can get some improvements to performance and battery life although I predict I will mostly just want it for notifications, and time.



Done well, people shouldn't even notice.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Done well, people shouldn't even notice.


This has just come up in my news feed: http://gizmodo.com/my-god-awful-year-with-the-apple-watch-1772724490

Edit: the comments are worth reading too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Did you actually do anything with it or was that it just telling the time?



Moderate use, mainly time, glances and one or two apps but no health stuff. With full on power user (my normal day) I easily get to the evening with 30% left. The battery life on this thing is just right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> The next watch is expected later this year. I came close to getting the first one but it seemed a bit premature. Plus I'd  feel more comfortable when more and more people start wearing these out in public.
> 
> I'm hoping they can get some improvements to performance and battery life although I predict I will mostly just want it for notifications, and time.



I regularly see them now but this had mainly been over the last couple months. Think the price cut probably shifted a few units.

What's interesting is I almost never see anything other than the Apple Watch Sport. Which tells you something.


----------



## gosub (Apr 27, 2016)

rather have one of these


----------



## editor (May 1, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2016)

gosub said:


> rather have one of these



That's quite cool.[emoji4]


----------



## moon (Nov 16, 2016)

Is this thread about the Apple watch or all products??
Anyway, the other day I was watching a youtube video and an apple advert was screened which seemed to show an iMac being used as a graphics tablet like the cintiq? It had a touch screen etc
Does anyone know what this is? Did I imagine it?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2016)

moon said:


> Is this thread about the Apple watch or all products??
> Anyway, the other day I was watching a youtube video and an apple advert was screened which seemed to show an iMac being used as a graphics tablet like the cintiq? It had a touch screen etc
> Does anyone know what this is? Did I imagine it?


You're in the wrong thread but a touchscreen iMac can only be a third party adaptation.


----------



## moon (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok but I did see this advert.. the screen was hinged so it lay flat like a MS Surface, there was an apple logo on the back and it had a touch screen..
I did do a double take when I saw it to be honest as I was unaware of such a product being on the market.
hmmm... we shall see.. maybe it was a hallucination...lol I hope not!!


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 16, 2016)

It was probably a posh case for the iPad Pro


----------



## moon (Nov 16, 2016)

no, the screen was huge.. much much bigger than the ipad pro.. it was the size of the imac and had the curved (bevelled?) edges of the imac too.
I did see this  lol


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2016)

moon said:


> no, the screen was huge.. much much bigger than the ipad pro.. it was the size of the imac and had the curved (bevelled?) edges of the imac too.
> I did see this  lol



Sounds like the Microsoft Surface Studio to me!

MS Surface Studio touchscreen convertible desktop


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2017)

8 months with my Apple Watch and still finding it a great addition to my communications set up. Being able to filter messages or grab quick bits of info without interrupting things is very useful! The battery life is excellent too for a smart watch and the only thing it's lacking for me is more official straps.


.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 6, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 8 months with my Apple Watch and still finding it a great addition to my communications set up. Being able to filter messages or grab quick bits of info without interrupting things is very useful! The battery life is excellent too for a smart watch and the only thing it's lacking for me is more official straps.
> 
> 
> .


Just get some BotLeather adapters then you can have any strap you want.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2017)

sim667 said:


> Just get some BotLeather adapters then you can have any strap you want.



Will check out, did by unofficial and while they were decent quality the connection strips weren't perfect and are a real pain to swap out. Kinda put me off buying more...


.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 14, 2017)

I see iOS is still a cunt to outboard DACs. Usual not enough power bullshit when trying to connect via the camera connection kit. I remember the good old days when Apple let you connect anything before they imposed restrictions to try to stop you using third party stuff.

ETA. I mean mobile devices, not MacBooks etc.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2017)

Poi E said:


> I see iOS is still a cunt to outboard DACs. Usual not enough power bullshit when trying to connect via the camera connection kit. I remember the good old days when Apple let you connect anything before they imposed restrictions to try to stop you using third party stuff.
> 
> ETA. I mean mobile devices, not MacBooks etc.



I dont think you are in the right thread but either a powered USB hub or, if using an ipad, the newer camera connection kit that supports lightning power at the same time as USB will get round this issue.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

So the new one is a bit shit Apple Watch Series 3 with LTE review: missed connections


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2017)

Not too surprised that the cellular connectivity has, at a minimum, some teething problems. It will be interesting to see to what extent they sort that out, although I'm not interested in that version myself - if I get one, and its still a large if, it will be the one without built in sim.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

elbows said:


> Not too surprised that the cellular connectivity has, at a minimum, some teething problems. It will be interesting to see to what extent they sort that out, although I'm not interested in that version myself - if I get one, and its still a large if, it will be the one without built in sim.


The battery life on all smartwatches is awful. Throw in cellular connectivity and it's going to get substantially worse.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2017)

editor said:


> The battery life on all smartwatches is awful. Throw in cellular connectivity and it's going to get substantially worse.



Maybe someone can release a power bank that straps to arm to solve this issue?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Maybe someone can release a power bank that straps to arm to solve this issue?


Yeah that would look well cool.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2017)

If your wearing a smart watch I think that no longer applies anyway.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If your wearing a smart watch I think that no longer applies anyway.


I'll disagree. I think the Gear S3 is a fine looking watch. At least it's not a square shape displaying an ugly circular dial in the middle.


----------



## paolo (Sep 21, 2017)

Seems like Apple have ballsed up the first software. A fix is due but a premium price vendor shouldn’t be post fixing - it should be premium price quality out of the gate, not waiting a few weeks for tweaks.

There’s a lot more detail from Serenity Cauldwell here:

Apple Watch Series 3's "LTE problems" are actually an existing Wi-Fi bug


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 21, 2017)

My 7 year old Garmin Forerunner will be around longer than the Apple Watch 3 for sure.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> If your wearing a smart watch I think that no longer applies anyway.



I'm with you on that.

I thought about getting one, but decided I just couldn't be someone who obsessively looks at my wrist to find out mundane things that have gone on the internet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2017)

Virtual Blue said:


> My 7 year old Garmin Forerunner will be around longer than the Apple Watch 3 for sure.



See I can see more application for these dedicated devices then the general purpose ones that still seem to be struggling for a purpose.

I looked up the Gear that the editor mentioned. Granted it doesn't look terrible, but sounds awfully frustrating and a lot of money for something with relatively little purpose that will be out of date soon enough.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll disagree. I think the Gear S3 is a fine looking watch. At least it's not a square shape displaying an ugly circular dial in the middle.


There is literally nothing worse than square things. Except, I'll grant you, round things. Spot on, on both counts.

Square PLUS round? That sounds worse than trying to fit an oblate scalene pyramidal peg into an irregular dodecahedronal hole.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> There is literally nothing worse than square things. Except, I'll grant you, round things. Spot on, on both counts.
> 
> Square PLUS round? That sounds worse than trying to fit an oblate scalene pyramidal peg into an irregular dodecahedronal hole.


I like square things. And rectangular things too. But a digital circular watch face floating on a sea of a square shape looks, well, shit.


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2017)

paolo said:


> Seems like Apple have ballsed up the first software. A fix is due but a premium price vendor shouldn’t be post fixing - it should be premium price quality out of the gate, not waiting a few weeks for tweaks.
> 
> There’s a lot more detail from Serenity Cauldwell here:
> 
> Apple Watch Series 3's "LTE problems" are actually an existing Wi-Fi bug



I know Apple think they are special but they are just like every other tech company when it comes to dropping bollocks here and there when launching things. All that premium parping didnt stop apple having that antenna issue with the iphone (4 if I remember right?) and Apple Maps was comedically bad.

More than one person at work has had a small o-ring type thing fall out of their apple watch 2, necessitating apple replacing the device!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 21, 2017)

elbows said:


> I know Apple think they are special but they are just like every other tech company when it comes to dropping bollocks here and there when launching things. All that premium parping didnt stop apple having that antenna issue with the iphone (4 if I remember right?) and Apple Maps was comedically bad.
> 
> More than one person at work has had a small o-ring type thing fall out of their apple watch 2, necessitating apple replacing the device!


Their first iterations of loads of things have been a bit shit. Ipad 1, iPad mini 1, erm. Every single Apple Watch. The 4's antenna was fucked from the off, pretty sure there was sth wrong with the 5, and the 6 plus continues to have multitouch issues (I'm on my third 6+ / second replacement).


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 22, 2017)

elbows said:


> I know Apple think they are special but they are just like every other tech company when it comes to dropping bollocks here and there when launching things. All that premium parping didnt stop apple having that antenna issue with the iphone (4 if I remember right?) and Apple Maps was comedically bad.
> 
> More than one person at work has had a small o-ring type thing fall out of their apple watch 2, necessitating apple replacing the device!



At least it didn't explode like the shuttle when one of it's o-rings failed.


----------



## paolo (Mar 25, 2018)

I finally succumbed.

It’s very novel. Aside from the activity tracking - which you can buy elsewhere for a lot less - there’s a zillion little “nice to haves”. Citymappper reminding you to get off the bus, just dipping your hand to pay for stuff, fiddling around to turn the lights off in the house.

And that - just turning my lights off - is mostly the problem with such a tiny UI in a watch. Almost anything you can do, you can do it more quickly with your phone.

I’ll probably keep it, but it’s a novelty buy. If you’re fully in the Apple zone, maybe try it. If you just want activity tracking, maybe skip the extras and the price and go outside the walled garden.

Nicely engineered, maybe as good an all rounder as wearables go today, but not compelling.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow I have to say going from a Series 0 to Series 3 is really something! The watch is incredibly snappier! Also, I now get to 10pm with at least 70% battery, I've gone 2.5 days without a charge while still using it the same amount (for comparison with my S0 I would get to 8pm with about 10% left)!

It follows my experience of Apple products that the third generation is always the best starting point.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 26, 2020)

Thought worth sharing. Apple Watch is without doubt the best bit of tech I’ve bought since. Well. A smartphone. Even as someone whose not a fitness freak the general health related stuff on it is brilliant.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Thought worth sharing. Apple Watch is without doubt the best bit of tech I’ve bought since. Well. A smartphone. Even as someone whose not a fitness freak the general health related stuff on it is brilliant.



My dad has always been a bit adverse to smart phones but after a pretty major health scare this weekend which has led to me trawling the streets trying to find him on Friday night, I think he and I realise I need to be able to find him if it happens again and I’m wondering whether an Apple Watch is good for this reason too


----------



## cybershot (Sep 27, 2020)

I’d say the only issue with the watch is the need to charge it every 48 hours. If he’s forgetful or not good with keeping things charged then no chance. The no sim version would also require a phone to be nearby.

a phone on its own should suffice if it’s literally just for location tracking. Assuming he remembers to take it with him.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I’d say the only issue with the watch is the need to charge it every 48 hours. If he’s forgetful or not good with keeping things charged then no chance. The no sim version would also require a phone to be nearby.
> 
> a phone on its own should suffice if it’s literally just for location tracking. Assuming he remembers to take it with him.


If he gets into it he’ll properly get into it, and I think he’ll like the fitness stuff.
The question is whether he’ll get into it or not. I think we’re gonna start him off with my mums old iPhone for a few months.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 9, 2021)

Interesting study.



> A new study from Mount Sinai researchers published in the peer-reviewed “Journal of Medical Internet Research” found that wearable hardware, and specifically the Apple Watch, can effectively predict a positive COVID-19 diagnosis up to a week before current PCR-based nasal swab tests.












						Mount Sinai study finds Apple Watch can predict COVID-19 diagnosis up to a week before testing
					

A new study from Mount Sinai researchers published in the peer-reviewed “Journal of Medical Internet Research” found that wearable hardware, and specifically the Apple Watch, can effectively predict a positive COVID-19 diagnosis up to a week before current PCR-based nasal swab tests. The...




					techcrunch.com


----------



## paolo (May 22, 2021)

AssistiveTouch... gestures and control using the hand on the same arm as the watch... neat:


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2021)

paolo said:


> AssistiveTouch... gestures and control using the hand on the same arm as the watch... neat:



Handy whilst having a wank


----------

